# Ilovedooney.com please share your experience



## meandanitoo

Soooo...I've contacted the official Dooney and Bourke website and they've confirmed that Ilovedooney.com is authorized to sell their bags. However, this is my first time hearing about this website so I wanted to know if any TPF'ers have used their site and whether your experience with their service, shipping, and the product purchased was good, bad or anything in between. Looking forward to hearing your input!  Thanks!


----------



## CatePNW

meandanitoo said:


> Soooo...I've contacted the official Dooney and Bourke website and they've confirmed that Ilovedooney.com is authorized to sell their bags. However, this is my first time hearing about this website so I wanted to know if any TPF'ers have used their site and whether your experience with their service, shipping, and the product purchased was good, bad or anything in between. Looking forward to hearing your input!  Thanks!


A lot of us here have ordered from there, it's legit.  They also have storefronts on eBay and Amazon which is nice because you can pay with Amazon gift cards or eBay/PayPal balance if you have that.


----------



## CatePNW

I got these bags from their Amazon storefront, they are actually shipped from Dooney, and both came new and wrapped and packaged quite nicely.


----------



## Neener1991

I was very impressed w/ my first I&#9825;D purchase via Amazon that arrived in time for Valentine's Day.  If I could figure out the posting pics thing, I would include pics but I cannot wait to use them again!!!


----------



## Twoboyz

Like others said, they are legit. They are Dooneys online outlet. I recently purchased this Stanwich satchel from them and I love it! I have purchased other items from them as well. They have all been fully wrapped and in great brand new condition. I haven't had any bad experiences with them. The only issue is sometimes it's hard to get a hold of customer service quickly. 




This one was also perfect, purchased around Christmas time.


----------



## MaryBel

All items I have ordered from them have come in perfect condition and completely wrapped. I highly recommend!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

I purchased 2 handbags from them.  No real issues,  both handbags were perfect.  Only frustration was shipping before Christmas was slow.... both in how long it took to ship and then FedEx slow post which isn't fast.  I ordered 1 additional handbag which they cancelled because they oversold the quantity.  Apparently their order and inventory systems aren't always in synch.  It took a while for them to notify me,  but my money was refunded immediately.   I would order from ILD again.


----------



## meandanitoo

CatePNW said:


> A lot of us here have ordered from there, it's legit.  They also have storefronts on eBay and Amazon which is nice because you can pay with Amazon gift cards or eBay/PayPal balance if you have that.



Good to know thanks so much! 



CatePNW said:


> I got these bags from their Amazon storefront, they are actually shipped from Dooney, and both came new and wrapped and packaged quite nicely.
> 
> View attachment 2901187
> View attachment 2901188
> 
> 
> View attachment 2901186



They look perfect! Is that the small satchel in CROC? I'm LOVING it! I think I'll go the Amazon route since I've ordered other merchandise from 3rd party vendors from Amazon with no issues. Thanks so much for sharing your experience and your pics! 



Neener1991 said:


> I was very impressed w/ my first I&#9825;D purchase via Amazon that arrived in time for Valentine's Day.  If I could figure out the posting pics thing, I would include pics but I cannot wait to use them again!!!



I think you have to upload the photo to an image host and then copy the link into your message but I haven't done it in so long I forgot how. Hope you get it figured out because I'd love to see what you got! Thanks! 



Twoboyz said:


> Like others said, they are legit. They are Dooneys online outlet. I recently purchased this Stanwich satchel from them and I love it! I have purchased other items from them as well. They have all been fully wrapped and in great brand new condition. I haven't had any bad experiences with them. The only issue is sometimes it's hard to get a hold of customer service quickly.
> 
> View attachment 2901207
> 
> 
> This one was also perfect, purchased around Christmas time.
> 
> View attachment 2901213



Flawless! I swear Dooney and Bourke has to be one of the few handbag designers that I can still count on for great quality and style. Your two girls are lovely, especially that Stanwich satchel! 



MaryBel said:


> All items I have ordered from them have come in perfect condition and completely wrapped. I highly recommend!



Thanks so much I feel much better about purchasing now 



lavenderjunkie said:


> I purchased 2 handbags from them.  No real issues,  both handbags were perfect.  Only frustration was shipping before Christmas was slow.... both in how long it took to ship and then FedEx slow post which isn't fast.  I ordered 1 additional handbag which they cancelled because they oversold the quantity.  Apparently their order and inventory systems aren't always in synch.  It took a while for them to notify me,  but my money was refunded immediately.   I would order from ILD again.



TPF'ers are the absolute best! Thanks everyone for responding. Now it's time to shop! Will make it a point to do a reveal on what I bought, my experience as well as my little Dooney collection. Mua!


----------



## CatePNW

meandanitoo said:


> They look perfect! Is that the small satchel in CROC? I'm LOVING it! I think I'll go the Amazon route since I've ordered other merchandise from 3rd party vendors from Amazon with no issues. Thanks so much for sharing your experience and your pics!


Yes it is, in color T-Moro!  I got it a few months ago for $155 and I love it.


----------



## Twoboyz

meandanitoo said:


> Flawless! I swear Dooney and Bourke has to be one of the few handbag designers that I can still count on for great quality and style. Your two girls are lovely, especially that Stanwich satchel!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks so much I feel much better about purchasing now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TPF'ers are the absolute best! Thanks everyone for responding. Now it's time to shop! Will make it a point to do a reveal on what I bought, my experience as well as my little Dooney collection. Mua!




Thanks so much and you're welcome! It's one of my favorite bags.  Good luck with your ordering. I can't wait for your reveal!


----------



## TaterTots

I love I Love Dooney!  I've purchased 7 bags from them and each and everyone has been just perfect!  your buying straight from Dooney like the other wonderful Ladies have said.


----------



## SterlingPlum

Thank you meandanitoo, for posting this question.  
Without it, I wouldn't have known about ilovedooney.com.  I am new to this forum (today) and new to Dooney (1st purchase was last night at TJ Maxx - I posted it in that thread).

I just bought a bag off ilovedooney and was able to pay with paypal since I have funds sitting there from selling on eBay.

I think I might need to stay off this forum entirely since I've now bought my 2nd Dooney since last night (thanks to this thread).  I can see already that this place may be a bad influence on me and my single gal budget.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*SterlingPlum*:  yes,  this is a dangerous place.  Ladies post beautiful pictures,  and then I want to buy each and every bag.  

  To make matters worse,  you can call the Dooney outlets and order some handbags at outlet prices,  by phone.  Not all styles or colors can be phone ordered, but many can.  Only caution is that they are usually exchange only from the outlets,  no return.


----------



## CatePNW

Yes, this forum is dangerous and I find my tastes constantly evolving too.  Latest example is the Bailey tote.  I saw pics of it here a few months ago, and also saw one at Marshall's.  I did not like the bag at all for me, just didn't care for the look.  Well the other day I stroll through Macy's and spot a chevron Bailey on the clearance table and I play around with it.  I kind of fell in love with it.  Now I've been looking at ILD sites and really liking the Navy solid color, along with the Chevron patterns.  I used to NOT like Navy bags.....LOL!  Bailey is a big bag, but she would be nice to have on those occasions I want to take a lot with me and she's very lightweight.  It's fun to have something to obsess over, haha!


----------



## Twoboyz

SterlingPlum said:


> Thank you meandanitoo, for posting this question.
> Without it, I wouldn't have known about ilovedooney.com.  I am new to this forum (today) and new to Dooney (1st purchase was last night at TJ Maxx - I posted it in that thread).
> 
> I just bought a bag off ilovedooney and was able to pay with paypal since I have funds sitting there from selling on eBay.
> 
> I think I might need to stay off this forum entirely since I've now bought my 2nd Dooney since last night (thanks to this thread).  I can see already that this place may be a bad influence on me and my single gal budget.



HI SterlingPlum :welcome2:  Congrats on your new purchases! Dooney's are addicting. I'm going to go check out your new bag on the TJ Maxx thread.


----------



## meandanitoo

CatePNW said:


> Yes it is, in color T-Moro!  I got it a few months ago for $155 and I love it.



You have to love Dooney croc, no matter what style bag it's on it always looks stylish. This is the first time I've seen it on the small satchel though (and I know I must've spent at least an hour online today searching for it) 



TaterTots said:


> I love I Love Dooney!  I've purchased 7 bags from them and each and everyone has been just perfect!  your buying straight from Dooney like the other wonderful Ladies have said.



Me too!  Thank you TaterTots! 



SterlingPlum said:


> Thank you meandanitoo, for posting this question.
> Without it, I wouldn't have known about ilovedooney.com.  I am new to this forum (today) and new to Dooney (1st purchase was last night at TJ Maxx - I posted it in that thread).
> 
> I just bought a bag off ilovedooney and was able to pay with paypal since I have funds sitting there from selling on eBay.
> 
> I think I might need to stay off this forum entirely since I've now bought my 2nd Dooney since last night (thanks to this thread).  I can see already that this place may be a bad influence on me and my single gal budget.



I can definitely relate SterlingPlum and you are more than welcome! Welcome to the forum AND major congrats on your TJMaxx find! Can't wait to see your reveal from your most recent purchase! *runs off to TJMaxx thread to see your newest pretty* 



lavenderjunkie said:


> *SterlingPlum*:  yes,  this is a dangerous place.  Ladies post beautiful pictures,  and then I want to buy each and every bag.
> 
> To make matters worse,  you can call the Dooney outlets and order some handbags at outlet prices,  by phone.  Not all styles or colors can be phone ordered, but many can.  Only caution is that they are usually exchange only from the outlets,  no return.



Thanks for the tip lavenderjunkie! 



CatePNW said:


> Yes, this forum is dangerous and I find my tastes constantly evolving too.  Latest example is the Bailey tote.  I saw pics of it here a few months ago, and also saw one at Marshall's.  I did not like the bag at all for me, just didn't care for the look.  Well the other day I stroll through Macy's and spot a chevron Bailey on the clearance table and I play around with it.  I kind of fell in love with it.  Now I've been looking at ILD sites and really liking the Navy solid color, along with the Chevron patterns.  I used to NOT like Navy bags.....LOL!  Bailey is a big bag, but she would be nice to have on those occasions I want to take a lot with me and she's very lightweight.  It's fun to have something to obsess over, haha!



I know just what you mean. I liked the small satchel when I saw it on other people but never really warmed up to it - partially because it's not as structured as most of the bags I own but also because I've only seen it in florentine and didn't really like the green zipper, especially with the red interior. Then I saw a reveal of the small satchel in pebble grain and it was love at first site - so I did a search and that's actually how I stumbled across Ilovedooney.com TPF is infectious!


----------



## Twoboyz

CatePNW said:


> Yes, this forum is dangerous and I find my tastes constantly evolving too.  Latest example is the Bailey tote.  I saw pics of it here a few months ago, and also saw one at Marshall's.  I did not like the bag at all for me, just didn't care for the look.  Well the other day I stroll through Macy's and spot a chevron Bailey on the clearance table and I play around with it.  I kind of fell in love with it.  Now I've been looking at ILD sites and really liking the Navy solid color, along with the Chevron patterns.  I used to NOT like Navy bags.....LOL!  Bailey is a big bag, but she would be nice to have on those occasions I want to take a lot with me and she's very lightweight.  It's fun to have something to obsess over, haha!



This is so funny because I was on ilovedooney yesterday trying to decide if I like the solid color navy Bailey or the red and dark brown chevron one.  That one for some reason strikes me as so fun, but I don't know how much I'd have to wear with it.  I don't need another tote, but I don't need another  bag either.


----------



## Mrs. Q

Twoboyz said:


> HI SterlingPlum :welcome2:  Congrats on your new purchases! Dooney's are addicting. I'm going to go check out your new bag on the TJ Maxx thread.


I discovered I Love Dooney last month and so far have made two purchases from them. So far so good. SterlingPlum, congrats on your new bag! Yes, Dooney's are addictive, but they're good quality; which is why I love them. Will make sure to go and check out your TJ Maxx purchase.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

All this talk about ILD and I had to go see if I was missing anything since last time I looked.  Nothing I hadn't seen before,  but I finally weakened and ordered the Dillen Chelsea in black.  I've been trying to resist it for months,  but since they put the price back down to 50% off,  I caved.  I can always justify buying another black handbag  

 .


----------



## Twoboyz

lavenderjunkie said:


> All this talk about ILD and I had to go see if I was missing anything since last time I looked.  Nothing I hadn't seen before,  but I finally weakened and ordered the Dillen Chelsea in black.  I've been trying to resist it for months,  but since they put the price back down to 50% off,  I caved.  I can always justify buying another black handbag
> 
> .




Congrats LJ! I hope you love it, and yes black bags are justified!!


----------



## SterlingPlum

Twoboyz said:


> Like others said, they are legit. They are Dooneys online outlet. I recently purchased this Stanwich satchel from them and I love it! I have purchased other items from them as well. They have all been fully wrapped and in great brand new condition. I haven't had any bad experiences with them. The only issue is sometimes it's hard to get a hold of customer service quickly.
> 
> View attachment 2901207
> 
> 
> This one was also perfect, purchased around Christmas time.
> 
> View attachment 2901213



Twoboyz, I have to confess that because of the lovey photo you posted of your crimson stanwich, I eventually ordered one from ilovedooney.   It just looks too gorgeous to live without.  It'll be my 2nd Dooney.  I hope it's not to big for me (I'm 5'2+").  I've never seen one in person and don't live near an outlet.

I have since bought a new teal small florentine satchel off of eBay (being shipped today).  

I must be stopped.


----------



## Twoboyz

SterlingPlum said:


> Twoboyz, I have to confess that because of the lovey photo you posted of your crimson stanwich, I eventually ordered one from ilovedooney.   It just looks too gorgeous to live without.  It'll be my 2nd Dooney.  I hope it's not to big for me (I'm 5'2+").  I've never seen one in person and don't live near an outlet.
> 
> 
> 
> I have since bought a new teal small florentine satchel off of eBay (being shipped today).
> 
> 
> 
> I must be stopped.




Yay!! I'm so happy that you were able to find one! They were disappearing and reappearing for awhile on ilovedooney. It's a good size bag, but doesn't look overpowering in my opinion. I'm 5'5" and it's just right. I know...stopping isn't easy  congrats on your teal satchel too! The Stanwich will be a little larger than the small satchel.


----------



## aerinha

How helpful is IlD customer service?  Just placed my first order and my card was rejected, realized I put in a wrong digit in my zip code.  Fixed it under billing and since there was nowhere to go back to shipping figured one change took care of both.  Got the confirmation email and it has the wrong shipping zip.  Sent them an email asking to change it to match billing as they aren't open yet to call.  Do you think this will be a problem?


----------



## Twoboyz

aerinha said:


> How helpful is IlD customer service?  Just placed my first order and my card was rejected, realized I put in a wrong digit in my zip code.  Fixed it under billing and since there was nowhere to go back to shipping figured one change took care of both.  Got the confirmation email and it has the wrong shipping zip.  Sent them an email asking to change it to match billing as they aren't open yet to call.  Do you think this will be a problem?




Hopefully they can straighten it out for you. They aren't always the easiest to get a hold of. Sometimes the phone rings and rings. I'd keep trying to call and wait for a reply in the email. Hopefully between the two you should get it taken care of. Good luck.


----------



## aerinha

So far they aren't impressing me. No response to my email 24 hours later and no one answers the phone. I just did one if the online contact forms too.


----------



## DP PURSE FAN

I have purchased from them and also returned with no problem.  I used pay pal.  I am waiting for more discounts on some bags every now and then they get reduced.  I hope I do not miss out due to waiting.


----------



## CoffeeBean330

I thought I'd resurrect this thread. I'm sending back my small Flo and the email from ILD says it can be returned if it's unused and in the original packaging. I have the box and all the paperwork, but not the stuffing. And I carried her for a few days (barely). Will that be okay? Has anyone else returned an item?


----------



## Hollie91999

I just ordered my first bag from ILD, no issues...bag came wrapped nicely in plastic...I see alot of future orders with ILD since they have good prices and no tax plus free shipping...gotta love that.


----------



## Twoboyz

CoffeeBean330 said:


> I thought I'd resurrect this thread. I'm sending back my small Flo and the email from ILD says it can be returned if it's unused and in the original packaging. I have the box and all the paperwork, but not the stuffing. And I carried her for a few days (barely). Will that be okay? Has anyone else returned an item?




Hopefully it will be okay. If you're concerned you can maybe give them a call or email. Sometimes they are hard to get a hold of, but You have 30 days to return it so hopefully you can get an answer in a couple of days. I have always boxed mine right up and sent them back fully wrapped...so I didn't get attached. Lol


----------



## Twoboyz

Hollie91999 said:


> I just ordered my first bag from ILD, no issues...bag came wrapped nicely in plastic...I see alot of future orders with ILD since they have good prices and no tax plus free shipping...gotta love that.




Congrats Hollie! What did you get?


----------



## CoffeeBean330

Twoboyz said:


> Hopefully it will be okay. If you're concerned you can maybe give them a call or email. Sometimes they are hard to get a hold of, but You have 30 days to return it so hopefully you can get an answer in a couple of days. I have always boxed mine right up and sent them back fully wrapped...so I didn't get attached. Lol




Thanks. I'll have to send them an email and hope for the best. Thankfully I babied her, so you can't tell she went out at all.


----------



## awrinkleintime

Hi everyone!   It seems from everything I've heard (both here & elsewhere) that Ilovedooney.com is a reputable site, & I'm about ready to take the plunge! But I just wanted to know if anyone has found any differences in the bags they sell & the ones distributed by Dooney & Bourke? (I'm REALLY hoping that they aren't like Coach's outlet bags or something) 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## CoffeeBean330

awrinkleintime said:


> Hi everyone!   It seems from everything I've heard (both here & elsewhere) that Ilovedooney.com is a reputable site, & I'm about ready to take the plunge! But I just wanted to know if anyone has found any differences in the bags they sell & the ones distributed by Dooney & Bourke? (I'm REALLY hoping that they aren't like Coach's outlet bags or something)
> 
> Thanks in advance!


What bag are you getting? I had luck with them, except for my purchase being delivered a day late. I never realized there were issues with the Coach outlets?


----------



## Murphy47

awrinkleintime said:


> Hi everyone!   It seems from everything I've heard (both here & elsewhere) that Ilovedooney.com is a reputable site, & I'm about ready to take the plunge! But I just wanted to know if anyone has found any differences in the bags they sell & the ones distributed by Dooney & Bourke? (I'm REALLY hoping that they aren't like Coach's outlet bags or something)
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance!




I have shopped the DB outlets in Florida and have noticed no real difference in quality in their bags, unlike Coach. 
There are a few that are obviously MFF, but there again I feel the quality is still excellent. 
Maybe some other ladies could chime in here but I would feel confident with any Genuine DB purchased. 
The few times I have had to take advantage of their guarantee have also been swift and painless. Again, unlike Coach. 
Happy shopping.


----------



## awrinkleintime

CoffeeBean330 said:


> What bag are you getting? I had luck with them, except for my purchase being delivered a day late. I never realized there were issues with the Coach outlets?


I'm very strongly considering the Samba satchel but the Florentine collection is so beautiful I might get one of them


----------



## awrinkleintime

Thanks for letting me know! I was so worried that they were going to be just like Coach (although I love their bags!)


----------



## awrinkleintime

Murphy47 said:


> I have shopped the DB outlets in Florida and have noticed no real difference in quality in their bags, unlike Coach.
> There are a few that are obviously MFF, but there again I feel the quality is still excellent.
> Maybe some other ladies could chime in here but I would feel confident with any Genuine DB purchased.
> The few times I have had to take advantage of their guarantee have also been swift and painless. Again, unlike Coach.
> Happy shopping.


I'm sorry, I forgot to quote you, lol! But once again, thank you so much for letting me know! I've been really disappointed in Coach's outlet bags before


----------



## awrinkleintime

CoffeeBean330 said:


> What bag are you getting? I had luck with them, except for my purchase being delivered a day late. I never realized there were issues with the Coach outlets?


I've found that the bags sold at outlets quality doesn't compare to the ones I've bought directly from the company. The stitching doesn't hold up as well, the fabrics they use for the lining of the bags isn't as nice & personally I don't think they are as cute, lol. Also, I've heard the ones sold at outlets are made specifically to be sold there, they were never meant for the actual Coach stores. Sometimes you will find a few of the purses from the Coach stores there; they may be from a few seasons ago, aren't selling well ect.


----------



## CoffeeBean330

awrinkleintime said:


> I've found that the bags sold at outlets quality doesn't compare to the ones I've bought directly from the company. The stitching doesn't hold up as well, the fabrics they use for the lining of the bags isn't as nice & personally I don't think they are as cute, lol. Also, I've heard the ones sold at outlets are made specifically to be sold there, they were never meant for the actual Coach stores. Sometimes you will find a few of the purses from the Coach stores there; they may be from a few seasons ago, aren't selling well ect.




I've never had a bad experience but I've also never purchased a full price bag to compare it to. I did notice a Coach outlet near me had a bag that Dillard's also sells. I was surprised.


----------



## CoffeeBean330

One more return question. Do I have to send it in its original box or can I use one of the flat rate boxes at the post office?


----------



## Twoboyz

awrinkleintime said:


> Hi everyone!   It seems from everything I've heard (both here & elsewhere) that Ilovedooney.com is a reputable site, & I'm about ready to take the plunge! But I just wanted to know if anyone has found any differences in the bags they sell & the ones distributed by Dooney & Bourke? (I'm REALLY hoping that they aren't like Coach's outlet bags or something)
> 
> Thanks in advance!



Hi, you should be safe ordering from Ilovedooney.com. They are Dooney's online outlet and they ship from their warehouse. I have only gotten one bag, a florentine satchel, that had some crazy mixed textures and I returned it no problem. Every other bag I've gotten was fully wrapped and in perfect condition. As far as made for factory versions, Dooney does have some. However if you've seen the bag on Dooney.com then I believe it's not a made for factory version.  I own a couple of these and they are very nice bags with nice quality leathers and hardware. What are you thinking of ordering?


----------



## Twoboyz

CoffeeBean330 said:


> One more return question. Do I have to send it in its original box or can I use one of the flat rate boxes at the post office?



I don't think you have to use their box, but I've never sent it back in anything other than theirs. I would think as long as you are sending back the right item with the right paperwork it should be okay. Do you have the tags that came with it?


----------



## CoffeeBean330

Twoboyz said:


> I don't think you have to use their box, but I've never sent it back in anything other than theirs. I would think as long as you are sending back the right item with the right paperwork it should be okay. Do you have the tags that came with it?




Yep. I have everything except for the stuffing.


----------



## Twoboyz

CoffeeBean330 said:


> Yep. I have everything except for the stuffing.




I'm guessing it should be fine. Do you have any stuffing in another bag?


----------



## CoffeeBean330

Twoboyz said:


> I'm guessing it should be fine. Do you have any stuffing in another bag?


Unfortunately not. I suppose I could get some tissue paper and put it in?


----------



## Twoboyz

CoffeeBean330 said:


> Unfortunately not. I suppose I could get some tissue paper and put it in?




Yes you could do that to be safe.


----------



## MaryBel

awrinkleintime said:


> I'm very strongly considering the Samba satchel but the Florentine collection is so beautiful I might get one of them


Both the Samba and the Florentine collections are full price collections, so any bag ordered from Ilovedooney would be the same as what you would get if ordering it directly from Dooney or getting it at one of Dooney's boutiques.


Dooney has a few made for outlet bags but most of the bags you find at a Dooney outlet and at ilovedooney would be full price bags, contrary to coach outlets, where their bags are mosty MFF (made for Factory) and the occasional full price bags.


----------



## awrinkleintime

Twoboyz said:


> Hi, you should be safe ordering from Ilovedooney.com. They are Dooney's online outlet and they ship from their warehouse. I have only gotten one bag, a florentine satchel, that had some crazy mixed textures and I returned it no problem. Every other bag I've gotten was fully wrapped and in perfect condition. As far as made for factory versions, Dooney does have some. However if you've seen the bag on Dooney.com then I believe it's not a made for factory version.  I own a couple of these and they are very nice bags with nice quality leathers and hardware. What are you thinking of ordering?


I'm really happy to hear that they truly are Dooney & Bourke's outlet. I've heard that before as well but I just wasn't sure because they don't say outright on the website. Which is kind of weird, but oh well!

I'm trying to decide between the Samba satchel & one of the Florentine satchels. Hopefully I can convince my boyfriend to get both of them for me, lol! Our anniversary is coming up, hehe ; )  resents


----------



## awrinkleintime

MaryBel said:


> Both the Samba and the Florentine collections are full price collections, so any bag ordered from Ilovedooney would be the same as what you would get if ordering it directly from Dooney or getting it at one of Dooney's boutiques.
> 
> 
> Dooney has a few made for outlet bags but most of the bags you find at a Dooney outlet and at ilovedooney would be full price bags, contrary to coach outlets, where their bags are mosty MFF (made for Factory) and the occasional full price bags.


Yeah, that's what really made me want to try Dooney. I was wondering why one of the two bags I had bought at the same time from the same outlet had stitching that was falling apart & the other one was fine. Then, after doing a little research I found out about the mff bags


----------



## awrinkleintime

CoffeeBean330 said:


> What bag are you getting? I had luck with them, except for my purchase being delivered a day late. I never realized there were issues with the Coach outlets?


One last thing I forgot to tell you about Coach outlets (not sure if it's that big of a deal to you but thought I should let ya know! ) The made for outlet Coach bags almost always have an F somewhere in their serial number, the ones made for the stores don't.


----------



## Twoboyz

awrinkleintime said:


> I'm really happy to hear that they truly are Dooney & Bourke's outlet. I've heard that before as well but I just wasn't sure because they don't say outright on the website. Which is kind of weird, but oh well!
> 
> I'm trying to decide between the Samba satchel & one of the Florentine satchels. Hopefully I can convince my boyfriend to get both of them for me, lol! Our anniversary is coming up, hehe ; )  resents



Oh, Happy Anniversary! That would be nice.


----------



## awrinkleintime

Twoboyz said:


> Oh, Happy Anniversary! That would be nice.


Thank you! I'm here keeping my fingers crossed, lol!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

awrinkleintime said:


> I'm really happy to hear that they truly are Dooney & Bourke's outlet. I've heard that before as well but I just wasn't sure because they don't say outright on the website. Which is kind of weird, but oh well!
> 
> 
> 
> I'm trying to decide between the Samba satchel & one of the Florentine satchels. Hopefully I can convince my boyfriend to get both of them for me, lol! Our anniversary is coming up, hehe ; )  resents




I vote for the satchel but both would be nice too![emoji16]


----------



## awrinkleintime

PcanTannedBty said:


> I vote for the satchel but both would be nice too![emoji16]


Lol, I knoow!!


----------



## awrinkleintime

By the way, does anyone have both? How do they compare?


----------



## lavenderjunkie

I have the smaller Samba satchel and several Florentine small satchels.  I like them both.  The leather on the Samba is very soft and I like everything about the size and style of the smaller satchel, EXCEPT the lock.  That's just me,  I don't care for it.  But the lock doesn't get in the way,  it's just decorative.  Also the leather on the Samba appears very durable.   I had it out in the rain with no problems.


Florentine leather is beautiful,  but it shows scratches, and not all of them can be rubbed out.   Also it can spot in the rain.  The foldover top on the satchel looks nice,  but it takes 2 hands to get into the bag.  Whereas the Samba is easier to use,  especially with the outside pocket.  I like the style of the Florentine Bristol because it's an easy bag to open.  (It's also a satchel).


Bottom line,  each has it's place and it's fans.


----------



## awrinkleintime

lavenderjunkie said:


> I have the smaller Samba satchel and several Florentine small satchels.  I like them both.  The leather on the Samba is very soft and I like everything about the size and style of the smaller satchel, EXCEPT the lock.  That's just me,  I don't care for it.  But the lock doesn't get in the way,  it's just decorative.  Also the leather on the Samba appears very durable.   I had it out in the rain with no problems.
> 
> 
> Florentine leather is beautiful,  but it shows scratches, and not all of them can be rubbed out.   Also it can spot in the rain.  The foldover top on the satchel looks nice,  but it takes 2 hands to get into the bag.  Whereas the Samba is easier to use,  especially with the outside pocket.  I like the style of the Florentine Bristol because it's an easy bag to open.  (It's also a satchel).
> 
> 
> Bottom line,  each has it's place and it's fans.


Thank you for the helpful info! &#128521; I think the Samba sounds good, I need a purse that'll hold up


----------



## HesitantShopper

Oh the samba satchel is lovely i got to see one recently i agree the lock is well, it can go, it is heavy though! that is why i skipped it, i already own a heavy purse it doesn't need a friend.. the leather though is super soft and has a wonderful classic look to it.


----------



## awrinkleintime

HesitantShopper said:


> Oh the samba satchel is lovely i got to see one recently i agree the lock is well, it can go, it is heavy though! that is why i skipped it, i already own a heavy purse it doesn't need a friend.. the leather though is super soft and has a wonderful classic look to it.


I ordered the Samba satchel yesterday! I can't wait to see it in real life 

Why don't you like the lock on it, HesitantShopper?


----------



## Twoboyz

awrinkleintime said:


> I ordered the Samba satchel yesterday! I can't wait to see it in real life
> 
> 
> 
> Why don't you like the lock on it, HesitantShopper?




Yay! Congrats


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*awrinkelintime:  *
I love the Samba satchel.  What color did you get?
I don't like the lock particularly,  but I overlook it because the Samba satchel is a perfect style for me and the leather is beautiful.   I don't like the lock because it adds weight to the bag and I also don't like logo hardware on a handbag (or any extra hardware).  In addition,  the shape of the lock is sort of heart like,  and that is not my thing.


----------



## HesitantShopper

awrinkleintime said:


> Why don't you like the lock on it, HesitantShopper?



I just find it's added weight... it's not really unattractive or anything along those lines.. just more metal things makes bags heavier and while some substance to hardware is good, over accessorizing makes it hard to carry it for long trips.


----------



## awrinkleintime

HesitantShopper said:


> I just find it's added weight... it's not really unattractive or anything along those lines.. just more metal things makes bags heavier and while some substance to hardware is good, over accessorizing makes it hard to carry it for long trips.


I've actually heard that it was heavy before; hopefully it isn't too much for me! I'm used to carrying really big purses, this one is pretty small for me so I think it'll be ok


----------



## HesitantShopper

awrinkleintime said:


> I've actually heard that it was heavy before; hopefully it isn't too much for me! I'm used to carrying really big purses, this one is pretty small for me so I think it'll be ok



It's got some beef but definitely felt worse, i think it's just a matter of using the right purse for the occasion, a marathon shop or a long walking trip it maybe a wee bit much but we all have different tolerances too.


----------



## awrinkleintime

lavenderjunkie said:


> *awrinkelintime:  *
> I love the Samba satchel.  What color did you get?
> I don't like the lock particularly,  but I overlook it because the Samba satchel is a perfect style for me and the leather is beautiful.   I don't like the lock because it adds weight to the bag and I also don't like logo hardware on a handbag (or any extra hardware).  In addition,  the shape of the lock is sort of heart like,  and that is not my thing.


I got it in black w/ black trim Lol, it seems like I'm the only person who likes the lock! 

I love the shape of the bag, it seems like the perfect everyday purse


----------



## awrinkleintime

HesitantShopper said:


> It's got some beef but definitely felt worse, i think it's just a matter of using the right purse for the occasion, a marathon shop or a long walking trip it maybe a wee bit much but we all have different tolerances too.


Lol, I'll try to keep that in mind once I get it! Recently I've gotten lazy about switching my purses around. Sounds like I'm not going to be able to do that with this one; my shoulders aren't going to take it!


----------



## all2joy

I found a few of the Alto Collection through the I Love Dooney on eBay.
There is Dooney & Bourke Alto Antonia $390 in Grey
Fia $417 in Chestnut & Grey
Cora Color (new spring color) cosmetic case $90



http://www.ebay.com/itm/Dooney-Bourke-Alto-Fia-/181700343617?var=&hash=item2a4e2f3741

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Dooney-Bourke-Alto-Antonia-/400892180134?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item5d570936a6

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Dooney-Bourke-Alto-Cosmetic-Case-/400892180127?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item5d5709369f


----------



## Miamilla

Ive been looking at a florentine on ilovedooney. Ive never purchased from them before, they are not defective bags are they? Does anyone have any florentine in the bone color?


----------



## MaryBel

Miamilla said:


> Ive been looking at a florentine on ilovedooney. Ive never purchased from them before, they are not defective bags are they? Does anyone have any florentine in the bone color?


 
No, they are not defective. It's a good place to buy Dooneys.


Here's a pic of my Kingston hobo in bone


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*Mia:*  ILoveDooney is the online outlet for Dooney.   Items are supposed to be first quality.  But Florentine bags vary and some fresh out of the package might have scratches or other variations in the leather.   I've ordered a lot of handbags from the Rehoboth DE Dooney outlet.  That way someone can check over the bag for me before it's sent.  And they can email a picture of anything of note.  Prices are sometimes better at the outlet than at ILoveDooney.  But they do charge tax and $7.50 shipping and returns are store credit only,  whereas ILoveDooney charges no shipping and no tax and has a more liberal return policy.  It's a trade off.


----------



## Twoboyz

Miamilla said:


> Ive been looking at a florentine on ilovedooney. Ive never purchased from them before, they are not defective bags are they? Does anyone have any florentine in the bone color?




Hi Miamilla,

As MaryBel says they are not defective. I have gotten only perfectly wrapped brand new nice bags from them. Vicmarie just posted a picture of her bone florentine satchel that is on its way to her. See the thread called Stalking the mail carrier. It's a beautiful bag, as is MaryBels Kingston. [emoji4]


----------



## Vicmarie

Thanks Tb !! I'll just post it here  rehoboth only has one more with "spots" ... But Seattle has it for 184 ! I would call them


----------



## Twoboyz

Vicmarie said:


> View attachment 2961313
> 
> View attachment 2961314
> 
> 
> Thanks Tb !! I'll just post it here  rehoboth only has one more with "spots" ... But Seattle has it for 184 ! I would call them




Oh man...I would, but I just got a pebbled leather hobo in bone. It's a totally different look, but I'm trying to stop duplicating colors. That satchel is tempting though. [emoji7]


----------



## YankeeDooney

Vicmarie said:


> View attachment 2961313
> 
> View attachment 2961314
> 
> 
> Thanks Tb !! I'll just post it here  rehoboth only has one more with "spots" ... But Seattle has it for 184 ! I would call them


Looks beautiful!


----------



## Starry Skies

Hi Dooneynistas,

I'm a semi-new Dooney looney that follow some of you beautiful ladies (and your purses) on YT. &#128521;  I was enlightened about TPF from Twoboyz who was kind enough to help guide me in my most recent Dooney purchase of an awesome Erica Snake Embossed Hobo in Fuchsia.  I haven't figured out yet how to post a pic but will put her photo up as soon as I can.  I look forward to meeting more of you, seeing your collections,  learning more about my favorite new passion and sharing my small but growing collection of Dooneys.  &#128149;&#128092;&#127800;


----------



## gm2amm

Miamilla said:


> Ive been looking at a florentine on ilovedooney. Ive never purchased from them before, they are not defective bags are they? Does anyone have any florentine in the bone color?


I have purchased from I Love Dooney a couple of times. The bags are first quality, brand new bags. They are not defective at all. Usually just bags from previous seasons or collections that Dooney might be phasing out. You can get really good deals!


----------



## Twoboyz

Starry Skies said:


> Hi Dooneynistas,
> 
> 
> 
> I'm a semi-new Dooney looney that follow some of you beautiful ladies (and your purses) on YT. [emoji6]  I was enlightened about TPF from Twoboyz who was kind enough to help guide me in my most recent Dooney purchase of an awesome Erica Snake Embossed Hobo in Fuchsia.  I haven't figured out yet how to post a pic but will put her photo up as soon as I can.  I look forward to meeting more of you, seeing your collections,  learning more about my favorite new passion and sharing my small but growing collection of Dooneys.  [emoji177][emoji162][emoji254]




Hi Starry Skies!! Im so glad to see you here! Welcome to the Dooney Bin [emoji4]


----------



## Starry Skies

Twoboyz said:


> HI SterlingPlum :welcome2:  Congrats on your new purchases! Dooney's are addicting. I'm going to go check out your new bag on the TJ Maxx thread.



Hi Sterling,  I too am new to this forum and share your concern about the influence this forum might have on my bank account.  I've seen some bags I didn't know existed and now I MUST have!!!   LOL &#128518;  I've ordered three times from Ilovedooney and all 3 times were poitive experiences. Shipping is on the slower side but it's free and the prices are great so I accept it. &#128521;


----------



## Starry Skies

Twoboyz said:


> Hi Starry Skies!! Im so glad to see you here! Welcome to the Dooney Bin [emoji4]



Hi there, I am loving this forum. &#128515;  I'm overwhelmed at the helpful info I've obtained in 1 day.  And the bags, ohhh my goodness!!  There should be a warning about the amount of "purse porn" my eyes will be subjected to. LMBO &#128064;&#128526;  I was already a Dooney addict, now I'm a TPF junkie. &#128517;


----------



## Starry Skies

YankeeDooney said:


> Looks beautiful!



You're lucky, this is a beautiful bag. It's on my Wish List in Bone. &#128525;


----------



## Twoboyz

Starry Skies said:


> Hi there, I am loving this forum. [emoji2]  I'm overwhelmed at the helpful info I've obtained in 1 day.  And the bags, ohhh my goodness!!  There should be a warning about the amount of "purse porn" my eyes will be subjected to. LMBO [emoji102][emoji41]  I was already a Dooney addict, now I'm a TPF junkie. [emoji28]




It's very addicting! The only problem is it makes you buy more bags. [emoji16] it's a fun but dangerous place. Lol!


----------



## carterazo

MaryBel said:


> No, they are not defective. It's a good place to buy Dooneys.
> 
> 
> Here's a pic of my Kingston hobo in bone




Oh my!   This is stunning!


----------



## Vicmarie

Starry Skies said:


> You're lucky, this is a beautiful bag. It's on my Wish List in Bone. [emoji7]




The Seattle outlet has some still !  50 percent off  
I am so looking forward to contrasting this bag with my outfits !


----------



## TaterTots

Starry Skies said:


> Hi Dooneynistas,
> 
> I'm a semi-new Dooney looney that follow some of you beautiful ladies (and your purses) on YT. &#128521;  I was enlightened about TPF from Twoboyz who was kind enough to help guide me in my most recent Dooney purchase of an awesome Erica Snake Embossed Hobo in Fuchsia.  I haven't figured out yet how to post a pic but will put her photo up as soon as I can.  I look forward to meeting more of you, seeing your collections,  learning more about my favorite new passion and sharing my small but growing collection of Dooneys.  &#128149;&#128092;&#127800;


 
Hi Starry Skies!!!    Welcome to TPF!    your collection will find new members fast around here,  and your wishlist will triple!    Hope to see you around the forum often.


----------



## TaterTots

MaryBel said:


> No, they are not defective. It's a good place to buy Dooneys.
> 
> 
> Here's a pic of my Kingston hobo in bone


 
I love the Kingston Hobo,  and MAN the Bone color on this bag is KILLER!


----------



## Starry Skies

TaterTots said:


> Hi Starry Skies!!!    Welcome to TPF!    your collection will find new members fast around here,  and your wishlist will triple!    Hope to see you around the forum often.



Thank you so much Tater Tots. I'm looking forward to adding (slowly) to my collection. &#128512;


----------



## Starry Skies

Vicmarie said:


> The Seattle outlet has some still !  50 percent off
> I am so looking forward to contrasting this bag with my outfits !



Thanks for the info. In the 3 days since I've joined this forum I've added 4 new bags to my want list. &#128549;   The sale ends tomorrow. What's a girl to do....? &#128533; &#128516;


----------



## Miamilla

Thanks everyone! All your bags are gorgeous&#128525;&#128525;ill have to see if anything catches my eye soon


----------



## Vicmarie

Starry Skies said:


> Thanks for the info. In the 3 days since I've joined this forum I've added 4 new bags to my want list. [emoji26]   The sale ends tomorrow. What's a girl to do....? [emoji53] [emoji1]




Order !! [emoji7]


----------



## Vicmarie

Starry Skies said:


> Thanks for the info. In the 3 days since I've joined this forum I've added 4 new bags to my want list. [emoji26]   The sale ends tomorrow. What's a girl to do....? [emoji53] [emoji1]




Oh btw , which are your 4 bags that you want ?


----------



## Vicmarie

I'm pretty bitter  
I honestly meat to order the oyster but when I saw it was at 171 I flipped ! I was like no way , I'll just get a flo ! And now the oyster is back to 89. Since the bone flo I already ordered is coming I know I would have to wait a couple weeks to order it , even at 89 . I'm pretty bummed about it  I know they will be sold out by that time . [emoji22]


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Vicmarie said:


> I'm pretty bitter
> I honestly meat to order the oyster but when I saw it was at 171 I flipped ! I was like no way , I'll just get a flo ! And now the oyster is back to 89. Since the bone flo I already ordered is coming I know I would have to wait a couple weeks to order it , even at 89 . I'm pretty bummed about it  I know they will be sold out by that time . [emoji22]




[emoji15] What site and what bag?? A Flo?


----------



## Vicmarie

I ordered a small bone from Anastasia  $184


----------



## lavenderjunkie

I think she is referring to the patent leather zip zip that Ilovedooney had on and off sale.


----------



## Vicmarie

Pecan small version ...
I had the patent oyster from qvc at full price , I sent back the one from qvc after seeing it on ILD for 89. When I got back online to order it it went up to 171 so I was like F that I'm gonna get the bone I've been wanting then . So I ordered the bone and now the patent is back on ILD for 89  and I can't order it


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Vicmarie said:


> Pecan small version ...
> I had the patent oyster from qvc at full price , I sent back the one from qvc after seeing it on ILD for 89. When I got back online to order it it went up to 171 so I was like F that I'm gonna get the bone I've been wanting then . So I ordered the bone and now the patent is back on ILD for 89  and I can't order it




Ahhhh ok... Thank you! I was lost with the posts for a minute. Now I get it. $89 [emoji15][emoji15][emoji15]. Wow! You still got a beauty.


----------



## Twoboyz

Vicmarie said:


> I'm pretty bitter
> I honestly meat to order the oyster but when I saw it was at 171 I flipped ! I was like no way , I'll just get a flo ! And now the oyster is back to 89. Since the bone flo I already ordered is coming I know I would have to wait a couple weeks to order it , even at 89 . I'm pretty bummed about it  I know they will be sold out by that time . [emoji22]




[emoji26] maybe keep checking. How long does ILD let you keep something in your cart? Who knows, there might be some returns from our orders by that time. Mine is supposed to deliver on Tuesday. If it doesn't work for me I'll return it on Wednesday if I can get the return auth in time. I hope you can get it.


----------



## MaryBel

Twoboyz said:


> [emoji26] maybe keep checking. How long does ILD let you keep something in your cart? Who knows, there might be some returns from our orders by that time. Mine is supposed to deliver on Tuesday. If it doesn't work for me I'll return it on Wednesday if I can get the return auth in time. I hope you can get it.




 I don't see this bag available anymore. 
I hope mine ships soon!


----------



## Nebo

Starry Skies said:


> Hi Dooneynistas,
> 
> I'm a semi-new Dooney looney that follow some of you beautiful ladies (and your purses) on YT. &#128521;  I was enlightened about TPF from Twoboyz who was kind enough to help guide me in my most recent Dooney purchase of an awesome Erica Snake Embossed Hobo in Fuchsia.  I haven't figured out yet how to post a pic but will put her photo up as soon as I can.  I look forward to meeting more of you, seeing your collections,  learning more about my favorite new passion and sharing my small but growing collection of Dooneys.  &#128149;&#128092;&#127800;



Hi and welcome!
 Looking forward to see your Dooneys!

 To post a photo, make sure it is smaller then 1500x1500, click the blue Post a reply at the bottom of our posts, choose Manage attachments,  add your photo, click close the window and then it should be added to your post. If you click preview post, you can double check if the photo attached.


----------



## Vicmarie

Twoboyz said:


> [emoji26] maybe keep checking. How long does ILD let you keep something in your cart? Who knows, there might be some returns from our orders by that time. Mine is supposed to deliver on Tuesday. If it doesn't work for me I'll return it on Wednesday if I can get the return auth in time. I hope you can get it.




Nope they are all sold out now !! I did have it in my cart but now it's gone and sold out [emoji22]

I would even be willing to pay you through pay pal if it doesn't work out . But I really hope it does for you !!


----------



## Twoboyz

Vicmarie said:


> Nope they are all sold out now !! I did have it in my cart but now it's gone and sold out [emoji22]
> 
> I would even be willing to pay you through pay pal if it doesn't work out . But I really hope it does for you !!




That's a bummer. I will let you know if I decide to return it. If you're still interested we can figure it out. [emoji4] you have an amazing bag coming though.  [emoji4]


----------



## Vicmarie

Twoboyz said:


> That's a bummer. I will let you know if I decide to return it. If you're still interested we can figure it out. [emoji4] you have an amazing bag coming though.  [emoji4]




Yes ma'am !! No obligation ! This bone will cover the light color that I was looking to fill in my collection ! 

In fact ! Scratch that !  forget I said anything lol


----------



## Twoboyz

Vicmarie said:


> Yes ma'am !! No obligation ! This bone will cover the light color that I was looking to fill in my collection !
> 
> In fact ! Scratch that !  forget I said anything lol




Did you say something? [emoji1] lol!


----------



## TaterTots

Vicmarie said:


> Yes ma'am !! No obligation ! This bone will cover the light color that I was looking to fill in my collection !
> 
> In fact ! Scratch that !  forget I said anything lol


 
Your killing me V!!  I started to pick up the Flo Satchel in Bone when I got my Violet but backed out.  Your bag is gorge and has me wanting it again.  Looks like I might need to get out my Bone Bristol to ease the craving.


----------



## MaryBel

My oyster zip zip shipped yesterday. It will be here Tuesday! 
They didn't send any notification at all. I found out because I emailed them.


----------



## TaterTots

MaryBel said:


> My oyster zip zip shipped yesterday. It will be here Tuesday!
> They didn't send any notification at all. I found out because I emailed them.


 
YAY for shipping, BOOO for no notification.  Wonder what was up with that?  But looking onward toward Tuesday!


----------



## ShariG8R

MaryBel said:


> My oyster zip zip shipped yesterday. It will be here Tuesday!
> They didn't send any notification at all. I found out because I emailed them.


Thanks for posting this! I ordered one too and have still received no notification. I will email as well. Can't wait to get this gorgeous bag!!!


----------



## Vicmarie

TaterTots said:


> Your killing me V!!  I started to pick up the Flo Satchel in Bone when I got my Violet but backed out.  Your bag is gorge and has me wanting it again.  Looks like I might need to get out my Bone Bristol to ease the craving.




Sorry !!! [emoji16] tpf does it to me all the time !! Lol


----------



## Renoir

ShariG8R said:


> Thanks for posting this! I ordered one too and have still received no notification. I will email as well. Can't wait to get this gorgeous bag!!!


 I received my blue one yesterday!  I didn't get any notification either, but it was a nice surprise to come home to!


----------



## TaterTots

Vicmarie said:


> Sorry !!! [emoji16] tpf does it to me all the time !! Lol


 
It's so BAD for that!!  LOL!!


----------



## Nml85

Long time lurker, first time poster. I had a bad experience with the Amazon storefront on a dillen chelsea.  I wanted the bag delivered to my office, and although my name, company name and suite were on the Amazon ship address, the usps could not deliver it, and the bag was returned to the sender.  I did not receive any communication that there was a delivery issue and found out about it when I called dooney to see what the hold up was.  It took over a week for the bag to make it back to CA, and I still haven't gotten a refund a week after the bag was back in CA.   Not sure if the problem was amazon's, dooney's or the usps.  I wish they would not use sure post, and instead use ups all the way.  

Fingers crossed  for my oyster zip zip, which I ordered from the ebay storefront (and had it shipped to my home), which should be here by Thurs.   And since I still need a work tote, I may get the chelsea or the large saffiano fanny.


----------



## TaterTots

Nml85 said:


> Long time lurker, first time poster. I had a bad experience with the Amazon storefront on a dillen chelsea.  I wanted the bag delivered to my office, and although my name, company name and suite were on the Amazon ship address, the usps could not deliver it, and the bag was returned to the sender.  I did not receive any communication that there was a delivery issue and found out about it when I called dooney to see what the hold up was.  It took over a week for the bag to make it back to CA, and I still haven't gotten a refund a week after the bag was back in CA.   Not sure if the problem was amazon's, dooney's or the usps.  I wish they would not use sure post, and instead use ups all the way.
> 
> Fingers crossed  for my oyster zip zip, which I ordered from the ebay storefront (and had it shipped to my home), which should be here by Thurs.   And since I still need a work tote, I may get the chelsea or the large saffiano fanny.


 
Hi Nml85!  The problem with this order was the USPS and the Sure Post.  I've had problems with other companies not ILD with this shipping method.  I believe on the ILD site you have an option to do UPS straight to the address if I'm not mistaken.  I'm also waiting on the Oyster Zip Zip and the Sanibel Turquoise Zip Zip which supposed to be delivered this Thursday.  Hope you love your Zip Zip when she arrives.


----------



## Vicmarie

So happy so many of us got lucky with the oyster ! It was done this morning when I checked Again !


----------



## Vicmarie

Gone  ^


----------



## Nml85

TaterTots said:


> Hi Nml85!  The problem with this order was the USPS and the Sure Post.  I've had problems with other companies not ILD with this shipping method.  I believe on the ILD site you have an option to do UPS straight to the address if I'm not mistaken.  I'm also waiting on the Oyster Zip Zip and the Sanibel Turquoise Zip Zip which supposed to be delivered this Thursday.  Hope you love your Zip Zip when she arrives.


Yes, the problem is sure post.  The returned pkg is at the post office waiting for dooney to pay postage due....so still no refund. I hope the dillen chelsea is still avail when this gets worked out.  It's a really nice bag.....


----------



## TaterTots

Vicmarie said:


> So happy so many of us got lucky with the oyster ! It was done this morning when I checked Again !


 
YES!  She's a very popular bag.


----------



## TaterTots

Nml85 said:


> Yes, the problem is sure post.  The returned pkg is at the post office waiting for dooney to pay postage due....so still no refund. I hope the dillen chelsea is still avail when this gets worked out.  It's a really nice bag.....


 
Keeping my fingers crossed for you.


----------



## Twoboyz

Nml85 said:


> Long time lurker, first time poster. I had a bad experience with the Amazon storefront on a dillen chelsea.  I wanted the bag delivered to my office, and although my name, company name and suite were on the Amazon ship address, the usps could not deliver it, and the bag was returned to the sender.  I did not receive any communication that there was a delivery issue and found out about it when I called dooney to see what the hold up was.  It took over a week for the bag to make it back to CA, and I still haven't gotten a refund a week after the bag was back in CA.   Not sure if the problem was amazon's, dooney's or the usps.  I wish they would not use sure post, and instead use ups all the way.
> 
> 
> 
> Fingers crossed  for my oyster zip zip, which I ordered from the ebay storefront (and had it shipped to my home), which should be here by Thurs.   And since I still need a work tote, I may get the chelsea or the large saffiano fanny.




Welcome! I think on ILoveDooney.com you have a choice to pick a different shipping option, but it's not free. I'm not sure if that option is there on their Amazon or ebay storefronts. However what I did this time around was switch the shipping from sure post to ups ground in my UPS choice account. You would have to make an account on ups.com. It's very handy because you can manage shipping even after an item has shipped. I had to pay $3.50 to do it but it was worth it to get my bag here safely and a day early.  I also like the text alerts about my shipment. Good luck with your bag that's coming. [emoji4]


----------



## Vicmarie

I ordered from ilovedooney.com the day before yesterday .. Will I be getting some sort of tracking number ?!!


----------



## MrsKC

Vicmarie said:


> I ordered from ilovedooney.com the day before yesterday .. Will I be getting some sort of tracking number ?!!


Well you will, at least let me say you should. My last order from them I ordered two bags at the same time. The first bag was delivered......no shipping/tracking info came until after the first bag came. Then one or two days later the shipping/tracking info came for both bags. .....sigh......it's ok. Prices are so good I can deal with it.


----------



## TaterTots

Vicmarie said:


> I ordered from ilovedooney.com the day before yesterday .. Will I be getting some sort of tracking number ?!!


 
The last 3 orders I've placed in the past 2 weeks have all had tracking Vic just within a day or so emailed to me.  I think they just get backed up sometimes.


----------



## Vicmarie

TaterTots said:


> The last 3 orders I've placed in the past 2 weeks have all had tracking Vic just within a day or so emailed to me.  I think they just get backed up sometimes.




Hmmm !! I wonder why I haven't gotten anything !

Thanks girls !


----------



## Nml85

Twoboyz said:


> Welcome! I think on ILoveDooney.com you have a choice to pick a different shipping option, but it's not free. I'm not sure if that option is there on their Amazon or ebay storefronts. However what I did this time around was switch the shipping from sure post to ups ground in my UPS choice account. You would have to make an account on ups.com. It's very handy because you can manage shipping even after an item has shipped. I had to pay $3.50 to do it but it was worth it to get my bag here safely and a day early.  I also like the text alerts about my shipment. Good luck with your bag that's coming. [emoji4]


My oyster zip zip arrived today, even though it was usps sure post, ups delivered (prob because we had four other pkgs delivered). Great packaging.  The oyster is beautiful,  and it'sa bit of a chameleon color.  The ebay storefront gets an "A".  I still don't know now what is going on with the dillen chelsea return, but I won't go thru the Amazon storefront in the future. 

Will look into getting ups choice - thx for that tip!


----------



## TaterTots

Vicmarie said:


> Hmmm !! I wonder why I haven't gotten anything !
> 
> Thanks girls !




Your welcome!  How many days has it been Vic?  I always check my order status so many times a day and usually find my tracking info there first but always by the end of that day have an email as well with the info.


----------



## TaterTots

Nml85 said:


> My oyster zip zip arrived today, even though it was usps sure post, ups delivered (prob because we had four other pkgs delivered). Great packaging.  The oyster is beautiful,  and it'sa bit of a chameleon color.  The ebay storefront gets an "A".  I still don't know now what is going on with the dillen chelsea return, but I won't go thru the Amazon storefront in the future.
> 
> 
> 
> Will look into getting ups choice - thx for that tip!




YAY! Glad she arrived and you love her. Can't wait to get mine.


----------



## Vicmarie

TaterTots said:


> Your welcome!  How many days has it been Vic?  I always check my order status so many times a day and usually find my tracking info there first but always by the end of that day have an email as well with the info.




I ordered it on Monday ! Monday morning ... How can I check ??!


----------



## TaterTots

Vicmarie said:


> I ordered it on Monday ! Monday morning ... How can I check ??!




Did you create an account with ILD when you ordered? If not there should be a place on the site to put in your order number to check your status/tracking.


----------



## Harper2719

I just got the craziest deal on ILD!  The brown chevron Gabriella satchel was only $15!!!  It seems too good to be true and I will believe it when it shows up at my door.


----------



## TaterTots

Harper2719 said:


> I just got the craziest deal on ILD!  The brown chevron Gabriella satchel was only $15!!!  It seems too good to be true and I will believe it when it shows up at my door.




WOW!! I did notice they were doing some price changes earlier today.


----------



## TaterTots

I just checked it out and it said the brown color combo was 93% off!!!!! HOLY SMOKES!!!


----------



## Twoboyz

Harper2719 said:


> I just got the craziest deal on ILD!  The brown chevron Gabriella satchel was only $15!!!  It seems too good to be true and I will believe it when it shows up at my door.




Wow!!! That's a crazy deal! You got that right!


----------



## Vicmarie

I just did too !! Omg !!


----------



## TaterTots

Vicmarie said:


> I just did too !! Omg !!




LOL!!! I did too!!!! [emoji23]


----------



## Twoboyz

Nml85 said:


> My oyster zip zip arrived today, even though it was usps sure post, ups delivered (prob because we had four other pkgs delivered). Great packaging.  The oyster is beautiful,  and it'sa bit of a chameleon color.  The ebay storefront gets an "A".  I still don't know now what is going on with the dillen chelsea return, but I won't go thru the Amazon storefront in the future.
> 
> 
> 
> Will look into getting ups choice - thx for that tip!




That's great! I'm glad you love her. [emoji4]


----------



## Stazerd

me too!  do you think we will actually get this bag?


----------



## TaterTots

We have got to see if this $15 Dooney is real or not!!! LOL!


----------



## Twoboyz

Vicmarie said:


> I ordered from ilovedooney.com the day before yesterday .. Will I be getting some sort of tracking number ?!!




I actually got my tracking number texted to me from UPS before I got the email from ILD. I think there is a little lag time from when they ship to when the email comes. I also check my order status on ILD. If you make an account you can log I and check your status. It also keeps track of what you ordered if you're interested in that. Good luck. [emoji4]


----------



## CatePNW

Harper2719 said:


> I just got the craziest deal on ILD!  The brown chevron Gabriella satchel was only $15!!!  It seems too good to be true and I will believe it when it shows up at my door.


I ordered this from ILD Amazon earlier today.  At that time it wasn't on ILD site.  I kept checking for the other colors to change but they didn't....LOL!  I hope the orders go through, this is a color I love and almost got in the Bailey Tote, but couldn't pull the trigger for something I wouldn't use too often.  But I could not resist for $15!  That's half the price of the wristlet I have coming soon!


----------



## TaterTots

Stazerd said:


> me too!  do you think we will actually get this bag?




LOL!!! I was just showing and telling Hubby and he was like NO WAY!!!  THIS IS CRAZY!!! The rest of the colors other than the brown are $136. 93% off is crazy!


----------



## TaterTots

CatePNW said:


> I ordered this from ILD Amazon earlier today.  At that time it wasn't on ILD site.  I kept checking for the other colors to change but they didn't....LOL!  I hope the orders go through, this is a color I love and almost got in the Bailey Tote, but couldn't pull the trigger for something I wouldn't use too often.  But I could not resist for $15!  That's half the price of the wristlet I have coming soon!




I love the color and at $15 the real question would be why not order it?


----------



## Vicmarie

They're sold out guys ! Thanks for the info , I got lucky !!!!


----------



## TaterTots

Vicmarie said:


> They're sold out guys ! Thanks for the info , I got lucky !!!!




Are they already gone?  WOW we move quick!!! LOL!


----------



## Nml85

TaterTots said:


> We have got to see if this $15 Dooney is real or not!!! LOL!


I'm in for one.  Worth a shot!


----------



## Vicmarie

Twoboyz said:


> I actually got my tracking number texted to me from UPS before I got the email from ILD. I think there is a little lag time from when they ship to when the email comes. I also check my order status on ILD. If you make an account you can log I and check your status. It also keeps track of what you ordered if you're interested in that. Good luck. [emoji4]




Thank you !! I actually got a tracking number about an hour ago


----------



## Vicmarie

TaterTots said:


> Are they already gone?  WOW we move quick!!! LOL!




Lol I got the adrenaline rush and everything !


----------



## TaterTots

Vicmarie said:


> Lol I got the adrenaline rush and everything !




AACKKK!!! LOL!!! [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23] ME TOO!!!!


----------



## Stazerd

was going to watch the Q tonight, but what could compare to this purchase???  How funny!


----------



## TaterTots

Stazerd said:


> was going to watch the Q tonight, but what could compare to this purchase???  How funny!




I'll set in front of my TV next Dooney show holding my $15 Dooney while shaking  my head at the prices!


----------



## Stazerd

Bet it was a typo and supposed to say $115.  I paid with PayPal so they already have my money.  Let's see when and if they ship


----------



## TaterTots

Stazerd said:


> Bet it was a typo and supposed to say $115.  I paid with PayPal so they already have my money.  Let's see when and if they ship




I paid with Pay Pal as well. But the listing did say 93% off. I've just never seen them do a deal like that!


----------



## TaterTots

I keep checking to see if they are doing  anymore crazy markdowns like that.


----------



## TaterTots

I feel like we are part of a Urban Handbag Legend now... The Legend of the 15 buck Dooney...


----------



## Stazerd

TaterTots said:


> I feel like we are part of a Urban Handbag Legend now... The Legend of the 15 buck Dooney...



We are going to need a secret handshake


----------



## TaterTots

Stazerd said:


> We are going to need a secret handshake




LOL! OMG to funny...


----------



## YankeeDooney

TaterTots said:


> LOL! OMG to funny...


Sold out! Good job ladies.


----------



## Nebo

I need a tornado  Dooney alert on my phone for deals like these!


----------



## TaterTots

Nebo said:


> I need a tornado  Dooney alert on my phone for deals like these!


 
ILD needs their own app so that way when they do markdowns we could get a notification.  I would end up living on Ramen Noodles because ALL the money would end up going toward Dooney's...  what makes this even more strange is I love Ramen...


----------



## TaterTots

Just checked my $15 Gabriella order and it's still there,  it hasn't been canceled or anything.  This is going to crack me up even more when she ships.  I feel like we are getting a free Dooney and have paid $15 for shipping.  :giggles:


----------



## MrsKC

TaterTots said:


> Just checked my $15 Gabriella order and it's still there,  it hasn't been canceled or anything.  This is going to crack me up even more when she ships.  I feel like we are getting a free Dooney and have paid $15 for shipping.  :giggles:


Gosh I am just sick I missed that, it is gone now.......


----------



## TaterTots

MrsKC said:


> Gosh I am just sick I missed that, it is gone now.......


 
YES!!  OMG!!  It was CRAZY fast!  They had her in the Brown for 93% off from $228 to $15..  One of the Ladies had stated that she had ordered one earlier yesterday from the Amazon ILD storefront and had kept checking to see if they had marked any of the other colors down.  But once one of us noticed and posted about it there were quite a few of us jumped on over and got ours.  It was WILD!  LOL!!  At first we were thinking it was a mistake and someone said that it was probably to be listed at $115..  But then I checked again and indeed it did say 93% off regular price.  I think it's the craziest deal I've heard of.


----------



## Harper2719

TaterTots said:


> I feel like we are part of a Urban Handbag Legend now... The Legend of the 15 buck Dooney...




This is exactly how I feel!  We will all have to share once we get the bag - that is "if" we get the bag .


----------



## TaterTots

Harper2719 said:


> This is exactly how I feel!  We will all have to share once we get the bag - that is "if" we get the bag .


 
Yes indeed,  IF we get it!


----------



## Nml85

TaterTots said:


> Yes indeed,  IF we get it!


Has anyone gotten a shipping confirm yet on the $15 bag? I received the order confirmation via email last night, and payment hit my paypal, but status on ILD shows as "unfulfilled".  Nothing from ILD re cancellation though.....


----------



## TaterTots

Nml85 said:


> Has anyone gotten a shipping confirm yet on the $15 bag? I received the order confirmation via email last night, and payment hit my paypal, but status on ILD shows as "unfulfilled".  Nothing from ILD re cancellation though.....


 
Mine was still that way this morning also,  haven't checked it this evening,  but no cancellation notification and my payment went out with Pay Pal as well.  I'll go check and see what my status is saying...


----------



## TaterTots

Payment Status is Paid and Fulfillment Status is still Unfulfilled ...  so looks like I'm still waiting as well...  any of you Ladies that ordered last night let us know if you get any shipping info.  Usually If I order midday one day I've been having shipping notification by the next night around 9 to 11 o'clock.  That's usually when I check my emails the last time before putting my phone on charge for bed.


----------



## Stazerd

TaterTots said:


> Payment Status is Paid and Fulfillment Status is still Unfulfilled ...  so looks like I'm still waiting as well...  any of you Ladies that ordered last night let us know if you get any shipping info.  Usually If I order midday one day I've been having shipping notification by the next night around 9 to 11 o'clock.  That's usually when I check my emails the last time before putting my phone on charge for bed.




nothing yet except that word unfulfilled....will we get our big bucks back if they cancel?


----------



## TaterTots

Stazerd said:


> nothing yet except that word unfulfilled....will we get our big bucks back if they cancel?


 
I don't think they'll cancel.  I think if there was a problem that it all would have been took care of by this morning.  But you never know.  Yes there shouldn't be no problem getting our 15 bucks back if they do cancel since all our order info is right there on their site.  I'm staying positive and am still thinking that they were some of us Ladies that hit the Dooney Jackpot last night!!  LOL!!  :giggles:


----------



## Nml85

They're advertising a Mother's Day clearance, but no screaming deals like last night

The turquoise sanibel zip zip is there, it does look prettier and prettier the more I look at it!


----------



## TaterTots

Nml85 said:


> They're advertising a Mother's Day clearance, but no screaming deals like last night
> 
> 
> 
> The turquoise sanibel zip zip is there, it does look prettier and prettier the more I look at it!




That's where mine came from I got today. It's at an even cheaper price now then when I ordered it last Saturday.  I just love the Sanibel Pattern and I would love to get the Zip Zip in the Green as well and make my Sanibel Zip Zips Triplets. [emoji23]


----------



## LuxemB

After lurking here for months, I finally decided to create an account last week.  I love seeing all of your beautiful bags!  

I saw the ILD Gabriella deal yesterday and jumped on it...and I just got a shipping confirmation email.  Does that mean this was the real deal??


----------



## TaterTots

LuxemB said:


> After lurking here for months, I finally decided to create an account last week.  I love seeing all of your beautiful bags!
> 
> I saw the ILD Gabriella deal yesterday and jumped on it...and I just got a shipping confirmation email.  Does that mean this was the real deal??




YAY!!! Yes indeed that means it was the real deal!!  And welcome to the Dooney Forum!!


----------



## LuxemB

Correction: I guess I never confirmed my account until last week.  :giggles:


----------



## TaterTots

LuxemB said:


> Correction: I guess I never confirmed my account until last week.  :giggles:




LOL!  Well that's ok cause your here now and that's all that matter.


----------



## LuxemB

Thank you!! I hope I'm doing the the Quote Message thing right. :wondering


----------



## TaterTots

You'll get the hang of everything don't worry.


----------



## LuxemB

TaterTots said:


> You'll get the hang of everything don't worry.



Thanks! Hope that worked...


----------



## Daquiri

Hello, I'm new on the forum...been lurking for a while. I have this bag, ordered from ILD although I  missed out on this deal. I love the bag but came close to sending it back due to a couple of flaws. There are a couple of nicks on the handles and the stitching  on one of the handles is crooked but thankfully it's on the back of the  bag.I've wanted this style for so long that I decided to keep the bag despite the flaws. It's the perfect size, carries well and the brown is so classic.  I'm still going to contact Dooney re defect to see if they offer a replacement or repair.


----------



## TaterTots

Daquiri said:


> Hello, I'm new on the forum...been lurking for a while. I have this bag, ordered from ILD although I  missed out on this deal. I love the bag but came close to sending it back due to a couple of flaws. There are a couple of nicks on the handles and the stitching  on one of the handles is crooked but thankfully it's on the back of the  bag.I've wanted this style for so long that I decided to keep the bag despite the flaws. It's the perfect size, carries well and the brown is so classic.  I'm still going to contact Dooney re defect to see if they offer a replacement or repair.




Welcome to TPF. Yes you should always contact Dooney if your bag ends up having a flaw or defect if you don't send it back for a replacement when you receive the bag and it's not in perfect condition. Dooney is good about trading their best to make your purchase right and the customer happy. But if my bag had those problems I would definitely contact them.


----------



## TaterTots

LuxemB said:


> Thanks! Hope that worked...




YAY!  You got it!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

I didn't get that screaming deal ladies.  Congratulations to those who did.   But from a prior experience, it can take ILD several weeks before they notify you that they can't fulfill and order and then credit back your account.  They are reputable,  just not fast.  I had an Alto on order and after I finally got thru to them on the phone,  after the scheduled delivery date,  they said they still didn't have stock but were hoping to get a shipment.   A few days later I got a cancellation notice and credit.


----------



## TaterTots

lavenderjunkie said:


> I didn't get that screaming deal ladies.  Congratulations to those who did.   But from a prior experience, it can take ILD several weeks before they notify you that they can't fulfill and order and then credit back your account.  They are reputable,  just not fast.  I had an Alto on order and after I finally got thru to them on the phone,  after the scheduled delivery date,  they said they still didn't have stock but were hoping to get a shipment.   A few days later I got a cancellation notice and credit.


 
What a bummer LJ,  I hope all of us that got the deal gets our bags,  but even if not at least it seems that one of us got the great deal.


----------



## TaterTots

For those that might still be interested in the Zip Zip in Oyster Patent Leather.  The ILD Amazon storefront has it right now for $100.98.  Just thought I would give a heads up for anyone that might be wanting her.  She's not the $89 and change but the 100 buck price still isn't bad!


----------



## TaterTots

For those that might still be interested in the Patent Leather Zip Zip in the color Oyster.  ILD Amazon Storefront has it right now for $100.98..  not the $89 and change it was before but that's still a really good deal.  Just thought I would give a heads up!!


----------



## TaterTots

Sorry for the double post ..  don't know what happened there.


----------



## Vicmarie

LuxemB said:


> After lurking here for months, I finally decided to create an account last week.  I love seeing all of your beautiful bags!
> 
> I saw the ILD Gabriella deal yesterday and jumped on it...and I just got a shipping confirmation email.  Does that mean this was the real deal??




Was it a shipping confirmation or an order confirmation ? 

Welcome !


----------



## Vicmarie

Mine still says unfulfilled


----------



## TaterTots

Vicmarie said:


> Mine still says unfulfilled




Mine does too.. But sometimes it can take a couple days..  I'm keeping my fingers crossed for all us.


----------



## TaterTots

So I don't know how long it will take to here back from them,  but I emailed ILD.  Times before I have emailed them about a bag or an order they have gotten back to me very quickly I would say within a few hours/before the day was over.  I gave them my order # and just asked when did they think might be a possible ship date.  So we shall see what they say!


----------



## LuxemB

Vicmarie said:


> Was it a shipping confirmation or an order confirmation ?
> 
> Welcome !



Thanks Vicmarie! It was a shipping confirmation with a tracking number. UPS is saying a shipping label has been created but it's not at their facility yet. So I'm still not sure.  Hoping you guys hear from ILD soon!!


----------



## TaterTots

LuxemB said:


> Thanks Vicmarie! It was a shipping confirmation with a tracking number. UPS is saying a shipping label has been created but it's not at their facility yet. So I'm still not sure.  Hoping you guys hear from ILD soon!!


 
Then yes it has shipped.  The UPS system lags a little so the bag is on it's way!  That gives me some hope.  LOL!  :giggles:


----------



## Twoboyz

LuxemB said:


> After lurking here for months, I finally decided to create an account last week.  I love seeing all of your beautiful bags!
> 
> I saw the ILD Gabriella deal yesterday and jumped on it...and I just got a shipping confirmation email.  Does that mean this was the real deal??




Yay!! Congrats! Welcome to to the forum. [emoji4]


----------



## LuxemB

TaterTots said:


> Then yes it has shipped.  The UPS system lags a little so the bag is on it's way!  That gives me some hope.  LOL!  :giggles:



Woohoo! Fingers crossed for the rest of you that ordered!! 

http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## LuxemB

Twoboyz said:


> Yay!! Congrats! Welcome to to the forum. [emoji4]



Thanks Twoboyz!


----------



## Twoboyz

Daquiri said:


> Hello, I'm new on the forum...been lurking for a while. I have this bag, ordered from ILD although I  missed out on this deal. I love the bag but came close to sending it back due to a couple of flaws. There are a couple of nicks on the handles and the stitching  on one of the handles is crooked but thankfully it's on the back of the  bag.I've wanted this style for so long that I decided to keep the bag despite the flaws. It's the perfect size, carries well and the brown is so classic.  I'm still going to contact Dooney re defect to see if they offer a replacement or repair.




Hi welcome to the forum! I would definitely call. What could it hurt? I'm glad you're loving the bag. I also missed out on the deal.   I really like the taupe color. [emoji4]


----------



## bleached_black

TaterTots said:


> For those that might still be interested in the Patent Leather Zip Zip in the color Oyster.  ILD Amazon Storefront has it right now for $100.98..  not the $89 and change it was before but that's still a really good deal.  Just thought I would give a heads up!!



Yes, it's on the ILD website as well. I snagged it


----------



## TaterTots

bleached_black said:


> Yes, it's on the ILD website as well. I snagged it




YAY!! Great!  I knew there was some others that was wanting it this past time that missed out so I'm glad you snagged her this time!!


----------



## TaterTots

Just got an email back from ILD. They said everything with my $15 Gabriella order was fine and it would ship in the next day or so!  So I guess that helps with the question was the price for real!


----------



## bleached_black

TaterTots said:


> YAY!! Great!  I knew there was some others that was wanting it this past time that missed out so I'm glad you snagged her this time!!



Yeah, I was stoked to find her at a great price (not as good as $89 but considering its no shipping and no tax I figured it was worth it!). I am technically on a no-buy right now but I bought it since I think I am going to send my Apple Green pebble zip zip back to Hautelook which I bought a few weeks ago  I wasn't going to but the green is like florescent (not the pastel-apple green I thought she'd be) and I just don't know how I would carry her :/ 

But I LOVE the "oyster" shade and patent? Perfect for summer!


----------



## TaterTots

bleached_black said:


> Yeah, I was stoked to find her at a great price (not as good as $89 but considering its no shipping and no tax I figured it was worth it!). I am technically on a no-buy right now but I bought it since I think I am going to send my Apple Green pebble zip zip back to Hautelook which I bought a few weeks ago  I wasn't going to but the green is like florescent (not the pastel-apple green I thought she'd be) and I just don't know how I would carry her :/
> 
> 
> 
> But I LOVE the "oyster" shade and patent? Perfect for summer!




I totally get what your saying. And the Oyster is neutral enough that I think it could be wore year around.


----------



## Harper2719

TaterTots said:


> Just got an email back from ILD. They said everything with my $15 Gabriella order was fine and it would ship in the next day or so!  So I guess that helps with the question was the price for real!




That's great news!


----------



## TaterTots

Harper2719 said:


> That's great news!




Yes... So I believe everyone can rest assured that I believe we will get our bags..  :giggles:


----------



## Stazerd

TaterTots said:


> Yes... So I believe everyone can rest assured that I believe we will get our bags..  :giggles:



Thanks for emailing and letting us know!!  This has been an adventure.


----------



## TaterTots

Stazerd said:


> Thanks for emailing and letting us know!!  This has been an adventure.




LOL! Yeah no kidding. So it might take a couple days for shipping but they did say everything was fine with the order.


----------



## bleached_black

TaterTots said:


> I totally get what your saying. And the Oyster is neutral enough that I think it could be wore year around.



And poof! she's gone from ILD.com. I snagged her right before I left work and when I checked again out of curiosity a couple hours later, she had disappeared. That is one popular bag!


----------



## Twoboyz

TaterTots said:


> Just got an email back from ILD. They said everything with my $15 Gabriella order was fine and it would ship in the next day or so!  So I guess that helps with the question was the price for real!




Yay!!! No more worries! [emoji4]


----------



## Twoboyz

bleached_black said:


> Yeah, I was stoked to find her at a great price (not as good as $89 but considering its no shipping and no tax I figured it was worth it!). I am technically on a no-buy right now but I bought it since I think I am going to send my Apple Green pebble zip zip back to Hautelook which I bought a few weeks ago  I wasn't going to but the green is like florescent (not the pastel-apple green I thought she'd be) and I just don't know how I would carry her :/
> 
> 
> 
> But I LOVE the "oyster" shade and patent? Perfect for summer!




Yay!! I'm glad you got one! It's so pretty in person. I hope you love it. Sorry the Apple didn't work out for you. I know what you mean. I was looking at it at Macy's last summer and while I was drawn to the color I thought it might be hard to wear. It is very vibrant. Hope your new zip zip comes to you quickly! [emoji4]


----------



## TaterTots

Just got my shipping info and tracking for my $15 Dooney!! Has anyone else gotten theirs?


----------



## Suzwhat

TaterTots said:


> Just got my shipping info and tracking for my $15 Dooney!! Has anyone else gotten theirs?



Fantastic!


----------



## Harper2719

TaterTots said:


> Just got my shipping info and tracking for my $15 Dooney!! Has anyone else gotten theirs?




I still didn't get a shipment notice. I'm starting to get worried.


----------



## TaterTots

Harper2719 said:


> I still didn't get a shipment notice. I'm starting to get worried.




When I emailed them and talked to them about the order, and I made sure I told them it was the $15 Bag they told me everything was fine and that it could be another 1 to 3 days for the bag to ship. So hang in there.


----------



## Harper2719

TaterTots said:


> When I emailed them and talked to them about the order, and I made sure I told them it was the $15 Bag they told me everything was fine and that it could be another 1 to 3 days for the bag to ship. So hang in there.




Thanks TT!  I won't give up hope yet.


----------



## TaterTots

Harper2719 said:


> Thanks TT!  I won't give up hope yet.


----------



## Nml85

My $15 Gabriella is on its way!  Maybe by horse and buggy, since it will take a week to travel from CA to FL, but I have a tracking #


----------



## TaterTots

Nml85 said:


> My $15 Gabriella is on its way!  Maybe by horse and buggy, since it will take a week to travel from CA to FL, but I have a tracking #




YAY!!!  I'm almost in the same boat. I'm in Southeastern Kentucky so carrier pigeon possibly??  LOL    but I can't wait till they start rolling in for all us who got one.


----------



## Vicmarie

TaterTots said:


> YAY!!!  I'm almost in the same boat. I'm in Southeastern Kentucky so carrier pigeon possibly??  LOL    but I can't wait till they start rolling in for all us who got one.




Nothing for me yet !! Ugh !!


----------



## Stazerd

Vicmarie said:


> Nothing for me yet !! Ugh !!



Nothing for me either


----------



## Harper2719

Stazerd said:


> Nothing for me either




Me either


----------



## TaterTots

Hang in the Girls!! They should be more shipments tomorrow I'm sure.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

TaterTots said:


> Hang in the Girls!! They should be more shipments tomorrow I'm sure.




Yes, how exciting for you girls... I'm excited for you and $15 makes it even more exciting.


----------



## Stazerd

Sorry to say I got an email saying the bag was no longer available.  I received a second email refunding the $15.  But congrats to those who got the bag. I do look forward to seeing the pics!!


----------



## Harper2719

Stazerd said:


> Sorry to say I got an email saying the bag was no longer available.  I received a second email refunding the $15.  But congrats to those who got the bag. I do look forward to seeing the pics!!




I just received the same email.  Oh well . Can't wait to see pics from those of you who get the bag.


----------



## Vicmarie

Oh my god  mine got cancelled too


----------



## MaryBel

That's not nice to cancel the orders.


----------



## TaterTots

Stazerd said:


> Sorry to say I got an email saying the bag was no longer available.  I received a second email refunding the $15.  But congrats to those who got the bag. I do look forward to seeing the pics!!




OH NO!!! That's to bad.


----------



## TaterTots

Vicmarie said:


> Oh my god  mine got cancelled too




This is terrible Girls!  I'm so sorry.


----------



## TaterTots

Harper2719 said:


> I just received the same email.  Oh well . Can't wait to see pics from those of you who get the bag.




UUGGGGG!!  This is crazy. I hate this I really do.


----------



## Vicmarie

I can't believe it .. But the website shows the bag available for 136... But they tell me they can't send it cause it's not available anymore ??


----------



## CatePNW

I ordered mine last Wednesday at 3pm and just got tracking info from MyUPS that it will be delivered on Friday by USPS sure post, I hate that!  I could pay $3.50 to get it on Thursday via UPS, might consider that.


----------



## Stazerd

Vicmarie said:


> I can't believe it .. But the website shows the bag available for 136... But they tell me they can't send it cause it's not available anymore ??



Okay, so I wasn't upset or disappointed that I wasn't going to get the bag, I wasn't even really sure it was for me BUT to tell me it is unavailable and then to see it on the ILD website?    I was transitioning from Coach to Dooney because I was tiring of Coach sales tactics.  And this just screams COACH sales games.   
If it was a mistake to list it at $15, then tell me that and be honest.  

Color me disillusioned.


----------



## Vicmarie

Stazerd said:


> Okay, so I wasn't upset or disappointed that I wasn't going to get the bag, I wasn't even really sure it was for me BUT to tell me it is unavailable and then to see it on the ILD website?    I was transitioning from Coach to Dooney because I was tiring of Coach sales tactics.  And this just screams COACH sales games.
> 
> If it was a mistake to list it at $15, then tell me that and be honest.
> 
> 
> 
> Color me disillusioned.




Yeah ... I get you . I feel super deflated when all I do is talk nothing but good things about Dooney . It's 15 bucks .. Whatever . But I guess I feel duped ;/


----------



## Harper2719

Vicmarie said:


> I can't believe it .. But the website shows the bag available for 136... But they tell me they can't send it cause it's not available anymore ??




You are so right!  They obviously have the bag so they should have honored our orders.  This stinks.


----------



## TaterTots

I think they should have let everyone that placed the order for the $15 had their bags. I have to say that it pretty crappy.


----------



## Nml85

TaterTots said:


> I think they should have let everyone that placed the order for the $15 had their bags. I have to say that it pretty crappy.


I'm one of the lucky ones, but I really think it's stinky of them to say it's not available.  This is clearly a lie.  They should honor the transaction.  

If they're going to be that stinky, they should do more than refund the $15 - maybe offer an extra $$ off a future purchase.


----------



## TaterTots

Nml85 said:


> I'm one of the lucky ones, but I really think it's stinky of them to say it's not available.  This is clearly a lie.  They should honor the transaction.
> 
> If they're going to be that stinky, they should do more than refund the $15 - maybe offer an extra $$ off a future purchase.




I agree with you Nml. I think there was only about 4 of us that got ours. At least 3 of us, you me and I know there was maybe someone else. And especially offer a coupon code or something for another bag instead of saying they are gone and turn around and offer them again in the same day.


----------



## Harper2719

TaterTots said:


> I agree with you Nml. I think there was only about 4 of us that got ours. At least 3 of us, you me and I know there was maybe someone else. And especially offer a coupon code or something for another bag instead of saying they are gone and turn around and offer them again in the same day.




I sent an email to customer service voicing my displeasure over my canceled order when they clearly had more bags.  They still claimed that the bag was sold out but they did give me a code for 25% off a future purchase.  They should have given this to everyone whose order they canceled right away.


----------



## TaterTots

Harper2719 said:


> I sent an email to customer service voicing my displeasure over my canceled order when they clearly had more bags.  They still claimed that the bag was sold out but they did give me a code for 25% off a future purchase.  They should have given this to everyone whose order they canceled right away.


 
Yes I do agree with you.  I was on there shopping this morning and the Brown option was gone.  So I'm wondering if it was really available again or they were working on the site because a lot of prices had changed and a lot of color options of bags had changed as of this morning as well.  But I am glad you got and extra 25% off code.  Maybe if the rest of the ladies who's orders were canceled would email them they might get a discount code as well.  But needles to say they need to get it together!!  We love our Dooney's and don't like to be messed with when it comes to our bags!!


----------



## Vicmarie

Yup...got my code too. But I'm not gonna lie , I was really really upset and sad about it. I didn't even wanna log on here to check in cause I knew it would piss me off again . Oh well... I am very happy for those of you that got it though !


----------



## TaterTots

Vicmarie said:


> Yup...got my code too. But I'm not gonna lie , I was really really upset and sad about it. I didn't even wanna log on here to check in cause I knew it would piss me off again . Oh well... I am very happy for those of you that got it though !




I'm glad you got your code Vic!  Just try to think about it like this. With some of the great prices on ILD and your code you can get as good of a deal ( or even better for which bag it might be ) then the ones of us that got that bag. Can't wait to see what you get.


----------



## YankeeDooney

Here's a theory. What if this was a marketing tactic. Think about it. The word spread quickly, sold out quickly, some winners and some not so lucky. Those that won are spreading the word of their great deal, and rightly so. Talk of the brand gains momentum. And now, more folks are glued to the website to see if more deals of the century will be offered. More eyes on the website, more exposure to the brand. Hmmm. It's a theory....with the one flaw of disappointing some folks. A small risk.
.
Or, it could have been simply a human error. It happens. Or, a quick fire sale to get rid of overstock. Who knows. Are we going to stop buying the brand because we did not get the $15 bag? I don't think so. Certainly not me. 

To the ladies who got their bag deal, awesome! To those who did not, including me, oh well, another day another bag. And you all know, there will absolutely be another bag....or two....or three. Cheers!


----------



## TaterTots

YankeeDooney said:


> Here's a theory. What if this was a marketing tactic. Think about it. The word spread quickly, sold out quickly, some winners and some not so lucky. Those that won are spreading the word of their great deal, and rightly so. Talk of the brand gains momentum. And now, more folks are glued to the website to see if more deals of the century will be offered. More eyes on the website, more exposure to the brand. Hmmm. It's a theory....with the one flaw of disappointing some folks. A small risk.
> .
> Or, it could have been simply a human error. It happens. Or, a quick fire sale to get rid of overstock. Who knows. Are we going to stop buying the brand because we did not get the $15 bag? I don't think so. Certainly not me.
> 
> To the ladies who got their bag deal, awesome! To those who did not, including me, oh well, another day another bag. And you all know, there will absolutely be another bag....or two....or three. Cheers!


 
Well said YD!!    these things happen with A LOT of brands/companies.  I'm glad they are offering such a nice discount for those that have emailed them about not getting the bag they had ordered.  25% off for their online Outlet with already nice prices is an awesome price cut in my book!


----------



## Nebo

Oh, ladieeees. Im so sorry to hear about canceled orders. I would be pissed off. Even more so if the bag was still available. 25% off is a nice gesture. 
But still,  I really wish all of you that had order confirmation, could have gotten their Bailey bags or Gabrielas


----------



## Vicmarie

I agree , I've thought about those theories !! 
What I was upset about was that I got an email that said " the bag is no longer available " but then I logged on to the website and there it was !! I felt at the moment like they bit the bullet on some and decided to cancel others .
But now it's not available so maybe it was another mistake . Oh well , on to the next !


----------



## YankeeDooney

Vicmarie said:


> I agree , I've thought about those theories !!
> What I was upset about was that I got an email that said " the bag is no longer available " but then I logged on to the website and there it was !! I felt at the moment like they bit the bullet on some and decided to cancel others .
> But now it's not available so maybe it was another mistake . Oh well , on to the next !


I gotcha. Yeah, you never know. Sometimes the inventory systems are always not up-to-date. It has happened to me many times with various online retail orders. Just have to go with the flow.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

My theory,  it was an error.  When they realized it they honored the orders they could for the supply they had on hand at the time of the offer.  The inventory systems aren't in synch with their order system (I've had problems where a bag sold out even tho I had a confirmed order). 


I'd be upset if my order wasn't filled,  since it was a great deal.  But at least they are offering a coupon for a future order.   I didn't get that and the bag I order was $250!  I was annoyed when they couldn't fill my order because I really wanted that handbag and I'd passed up another one,  which of course was no longer available. 


BTW,  lots of companies offer very good prices for a very limited time on a fixed quantity.   When that quantity sells out,  the price goes away.  The problem here was no one knew how long the offer was good for or the quantity.  If they had indicated sold out sooner,  there would be less frustration.


The whole thing is very frustrating.  But I'd rather get a chance at the great deals than have everything full price all the time.


----------



## YankeeDooney

lavenderjunkie said:


> But I'd rather get a chance at the great deals than have everything full price all the time.



I agree on the deals. I have never paid full price for any purse, and probably never will. That is the philosophy that works for me. Grateful for the outlets and sales. In fact, I typically will not pay full retail on any clothing/accessories. I enjoy the hunt for the bargain, and don't mind waiting for the markdowns. It's all part of "retail therapy".  If I can't live without it, then yes, maybe I will splurge, but that is a rarity.


----------



## Suzwhat

Good call LJ, on the inventory system and orders not being in synch.  I seem to recall a lot of complaints about that from the Dooney site during 12 Days of Christmas.  Maybe they can't handle particularly high volume sales?  Agree it stinks, though.


----------



## Nebo

YankeeDooney said:


> I agree on the deals. I have never paid full price for any purse, and probably never will. That is the philosophy that works for me. Grateful for the outlets and sales. In fact, I typically will not pay full retail on any clothing/accessories. I enjoy the hunt for the bargain, and don't mind waiting for the markdowns. It's all part of "retail therapy".  If I can't live without it, then yes, maybe I will splurge, but that is a rarity.



My logic exactly


----------



## TaterTots

YankeeDooney said:


> I agree on the deals. I have never paid full price for any purse, and probably never will. That is the philosophy that works for me. Grateful for the outlets and sales. In fact, I typically will not pay full retail on any clothing/accessories. I enjoy the hunt for the bargain, and don't mind waiting for the markdowns. It's all part of "retail therapy".  If I can't live without it, then yes, maybe I will splurge, but that is a rarity.


 
I agree as well..


----------



## bleached_black

My oyster zip zip arrived last night and she's a beaut! From the box itself it seems like ILD ship from the Dooney warehouse - same origin address and everything to when I order from Dooney.com! Either that or it's very close by!


----------



## TaterTots

bleached_black said:


> My oyster zip zip arrived last night and she's a beaut! From the box itself it seems like ILD ship from the Dooney warehouse - same origin address and everything to when I order from Dooney.com! Either that or it's very close by!


 
Yes ILD does ship straight from the Dooney warehouse because ILD is owned by Dooney.com in the fact that it's their online Outlet Store.


----------



## bleached_black

Good to know TT!


----------



## Twoboyz

bleached_black said:


> My oyster zip zip arrived last night and she's a beaut! From the box itself it seems like ILD ship from the Dooney warehouse - same origin address and everything to when I order from Dooney.com! Either that or it's very close by!




Congrats! [emoji4]


----------



## TaterTots

bleached_black said:


> Good to know TT!


 
And congrats on your bag!  She's a beauty!


----------



## FlorentineQuack

Hey ladies. Made my first purchase from I love dooney but unfortunately I will be returning. I requested a refund and they emailed me an inventory slip of items to be returned but failed to send a return postage label. Is this the process? Free shipping but payment is required for returns?


----------



## FlorentineQuack

Twoboyz said:


> Congrats! [emoji4]


Hey TB.  Made my first purchase from I love dooney but unfortunately I will be returning. I requested a refund and they emailed me an inventory slip of items to be returned but failed to send a return postage label. Is this the process? Free shipping but payment is required for returns?


----------



## StillWG

FlorentineQuack said:


> Hey TB.  Made my first purchase from I love dooney but unfortunately I will be returning. I requested a refund and they emailed me an inventory slip of items to be returned but failed to send a return postage label. Is this the process? Free shipping but payment is required for returns?


 

That is the way they operate.  If the bag is defective you can sometimes get your return shipping refunded or a return label sent to you.

Dooney.com does not provide for free returns either so it's not just ILD.


Sue


----------



## FlorentineQuack

StillWG said:


> That is the way they operate.  If the bag is defective you can sometimes get your return shipping refunded or a return label sent to you.
> 
> Dooney.com does not provide for free returns either so it's not just ILD.
> 
> 
> Sue



Thanks for the info. I sent them back with tracking, insurance and standard mail. 30 bucks! Never  again.


----------



## MrsKC

FlorentineQuack said:


> Thanks for the info. I sent them back with tracking, insurance and standard mail. 30 bucks! Never  again.


Yikes!! That's a lot .....


----------



## PcanTannedBty

FlorentineQuack said:


> Thanks for the info. I sent them back with tracking, insurance and standard mail. 30 bucks! Never  again.




Wow!!!! So sorry that happened.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

I've ordered twice from ILD. The first time I went with the standard free shipping and it took awhile to process and ship my order. For an impatient person like me, that was too long. It may have bee around two weeks total?  I'm not sure. But they were not in any hurry to process or shop. Way too slow for me. 

Last week I ordered again and the price savings on the bag was good enough for me that I spent the $18 for expedited shipping. It was well worth it to me. 

I ordered in the morning and they shipped the bag that afternoon I had it two days from my order. 

I would do that again. I don't like to wait and the $18 is worth it to me.


----------



## Suzwhat

ILD has the patent oyster drawstring for $89 now.


----------



## TaterTots

Suzwhat said:


> ILD has the patent oyster drawstring for $89 now.




OMG!!! You had to say that... [emoji13][emoji24] I'm spent out right now.


----------



## Suzwhat

TaterTots said:


> OMG!!! You had to say that... [emoji13][emoji24] I'm spent out right now.



I know, right.  That's the only reason I did not buy myself.


----------



## MrsKC

TaterTots said:


> OMG!!! You had to say that... [emoji13][emoji24] I'm spent out right now.





Suzwhat said:


> I know, right.  That's the only reason I did not buy myself.




I know girls, I know.....


----------



## lavenderjunkie

That patent oyster drawstring is very tempting.  I have to keep reminding myself I don't like to wear drawstrings.   But I love to look at them.


----------



## Twoboyz

lavenderjunkie said:


> That patent oyster drawstring is very tempting.  I have to keep reminding myself I don't like to wear drawstrings.   But I love to look at them.




I think that's my issue too.


----------



## CatePNW

Twoboyz said:


> I think that's my issue too.



Me three, at least so far.  I have not tried one on yet that felt right on me.  Last fall when I was at the DB outlet, they had the black patent drawstring for around $69.  I don't know what it was, but I did not like the feel or look of it on me.  I was tempted by the price and shiny black leather though.


----------



## MrsKC

lavenderjunkie said:


> That patent oyster drawstring is very tempting.  I have to keep reminding myself I don't like to wear drawstrings.   But I love to look at them.





Twoboyz said:


> I think that's my issue too.





CatePNW said:


> Me three, at least so far.  I have not tried one on yet that felt right on me.  Last fall when I was at the DB outlet, they had the black patent drawstring for around $69.  I don't know what it was, but I did not like the feel or look of it on me.  I was tempted by the price and shiny black leather though.



I only have one DS and it is a Dooney. I hate to carry it, big pain to get in and out of as well as it won't stay on my shoulder. It is a trade in possibility . It is very cute though


----------



## TaterTots

Suzwhat said:


> I know, right.  That's the only reason I did not buy myself.







MrsKC said:


> I know girls, I know.....




I went to see if it was still there this evening and I couldn't find it.....    it was ment to be one that got away. I couldn't get it but I still wanted to just look at it.


----------



## MrsKC

TaterTots said:


> I went to see if it was still there this evening and I couldn't find it.....    it was ment to be one that got away. I couldn't get it but I still wanted to just look at it.



Whew......we escaped that one GFs! We are free to contemplate the many other options we have


----------



## MaryBel

I've been carrying my patent DS in seafoam and today and I'm totally loving it! 
When I got it out this morning, the first thought that came to my mind was I should have gotten the zip zip in this color instead of the DS (I debated between both at the store when I got them) but after my outings today, I'm happy I got it! I think is perfect! 


I passed on the oyster (yep, I went and checked this morning) but only because it's the same color of the zip zip, but if it would have been a different color....trouble!


----------



## MrsKC

MaryBel said:


> I've been carrying my patent DS in seafoam and today and I'm totally loving it!
> When I got it out this morning, the first thought that came to my mind was I should have gotten the zip zip in this color instead of the DS (I debated between both at the store when I got them) but after my outings today, I'm happy I got it! I think is perfect!
> 
> 
> I passed on the oyster (yep, I went and checked this morning) but only because it's the same color of the zip zip, but if it would have been a different color....trouble!



MB, glad you love the DS. I am loving my patent bag as well. I am with DH and I have not received the "is that another new purse " question.  He usually notices them at church.  We will see how tomorrow goes ......to be continued. ....


----------



## clutchlady

Carrying: Large Zip Zip Satchel (Alto collection)

My two cents on D&B: I LOVE DB's quality, but cannot STAND DB's design and "taste" in general. Some of the bags are just....just....wrong. But the Alto collection is fabulous! I love, love, love that collection. I have the Bradley briefcase (a gift shortly after graduating law school), the large zip zip satchel (in "natural" color), an alto wallet (don't remember the name), and shopper tote. The natural colored leather of the zip zip I'm carrying now has a rich, beautiful patina that really makes the silver hardware stand out. I get tons of compliments even after 6 years of wear. Most importantly, the quality of DB Alto is top notch; perhaps some of the best quality out there. That statement may be blasphemy to hardcore LV collectors out there, but I have a few LVs and DB's Alto quality is right up there with it, IMO. And not just the Alto, but some of the other DB collections are very well made. I have a big black/grey signature print canvas DB tote with black leather handles that looks almost brand new although it is about 11 years old. On the other hand, I had a Prada then a Fendi tote and both looked like hell after a few years of use. Eventually I got rid of them (the Prada tragically broke on my arm one day. DB has never betrayed me like that). I'll pit the quality of my DB altos against my "premier" designer bags any day. 

Anywhoo, I'm rambling, but my point is, in this Celine, Chanel, LV, Tom Ford, Givenchy, and Prada bag-obsessed world we live in, please don't sleep on DB.  They are some of the most well-made and quality bags in the game. 

(ditto for Coach's Classic collection, but that's another post. I have a Coach Legacy bag that looks amazing and it must be 16-18 years old. I got it in high school and REFUSE to part with it. It looks too good.)


----------



## Stazerd

Ladies, the plot thickens.  Remember the $15 Gabriella in black/brown?  My order was cancelled and my $15 was refunded.   This morning I go to work and I am told that a package came for me on friday.   It's the bag.  The invoice inside says $15 and $18 for shipping.   And then the total is $15.  I am confused.   Guess I need to check paypal to see if I was refunded or recharged or what....
I never had a shipping confirmation either.


----------



## Twoboyz

Stazerd said:


> Ladies, the plot thickens.  Remember the $15 Gabriella in black/brown?  My order was cancelled and my $15 was refunded.   This morning I go to work and I am told that a package came for me on friday.   It's the bag.  The invoice inside says $15 and $18 for shipping.   And then the total is $15.  I am confused.   Guess I need to check paypal to see if I was refunded or recharged or what....
> I never had a shipping confirmation either.




Yay!! You got so lucky! Their invoices always look weird. Hopefully all is okay with your charge. Congrats!


----------



## TaterTots

Stazerd said:


> Ladies, the plot thickens.  Remember the $15 Gabriella in black/brown?  My order was cancelled and my $15 was refunded.   This morning I go to work and I am told that a package came for me on friday.   It's the bag.  The invoice inside says $15 and $18 for shipping.   And then the total is $15.  I am confused.   Guess I need to check paypal to see if I was refunded or recharged or what....
> I never had a shipping confirmation either.


 
WOW!  Totally check your PayPal and see if you were recharged or not or if you still got the refund AND the bag!  LOL!!  That's so crazy!  Let us know what you think of Gabriella.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*Star:*  what a nice surprise.  You will get the $ figured out,  they are small #  anyway,  so no stress.  Meanwhile, you have a great handbag at a super price.  Enjoy.


----------



## Twoboyz

clutchlady said:


> Carrying: Large Zip Zip Satchel (Alto collection)
> 
> My two cents on D&B: I LOVE DB's quality, but cannot STAND DB's design and "taste" in general. Some of the bags are just....just....wrong. But the Alto collection is fabulous! I love, love, love that collection. I have the Bradley briefcase (a gift shortly after graduating law school), the large zip zip satchel (in "natural" color), an alto wallet (don't remember the name), and shopper tote. The natural colored leather of the zip zip I'm carrying now has a rich, beautiful patina that really makes the silver hardware stand out. I get tons of compliments even after 6 years of wear. Most importantly, the quality of DB Alto is top notch; perhaps some of the best quality out there. That statement may be blasphemy to hardcore LV collectors out there, but I have a few LVs and DB's Alto quality is right up there with it, IMO. And not just the Alto, but some of the other DB collections are very well made. I have a big black/grey signature print canvas DB tote with black leather handles that looks almost brand new although it is about 11 years old. On the other hand, I had a Prada then a Fendi tote and both looked like hell after a few years of use. Eventually I got rid of them (the Prada tragically broke on my arm one day. DB has never betrayed me like that). I'll pit the quality of my DB altos against my "premier" designer bags any day.
> 
> Anywhoo, I'm rambling, but my point is, in this Celine, Chanel, LV, Tom Ford, Givenchy, and Prada bag-obsessed world we live in, please don't sleep on DB.  They are some of the most well-made and quality bags in the game.
> 
> (ditto for Coach's Classic collection, but that's another post. I have a Coach Legacy bag that looks amazing and it must be 16-18 years old. I got it in high school and REFUSE to part with it. It looks too good.)




Hi clutchlady, Welcome! it is nice to hear someone speak about the exceptional  quality of Dooney bags. I don't own any high end luxury brands, but I have always said Dooney is the best value out there. The quality is amazing and price is so great. I love the classic equestrian style of Dooney bags, but I know it's not for everyone. Would love to see your collection.


----------



## Daquiri

Lots of goodies today on ILD...

Dillen Small Satchel
Medium Florentine Satchel in crimson, salmon and I think strawberry??
Florentine Chelsea in crimson
Pebble small satchel (similar to florentine small) in black, caramel, marine
Pebble Willa and Olivia


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Also an additional $10 discount on ILD this weekend on selected pebble leather.  Code CLASSIC


----------



## MrsKC

Gosh....have been so busy, went to ILD last night and put 2 bags in my cart but did not check out. Now they are gone. Diller satchel in desert and grey croco zip zip. Could have gotten both for around  $250......ugh...


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*MrsKC:*  those bags went fast.  I ordered 1 bag last night and when I went back this morning the others I was considering were gone... completely, no colors left.


----------



## YankeeDooney

MrsKC said:


> Gosh....have been so busy, went to ILD last night and put 2 bags in my cart but did not check out. Now they are gone. Diller satchel in desert and grey croco zip zip. Could have gotten both for around  $250......ugh...


I did the same. Had the grey croco zip zip, went to get my card and it was gone. Darn again.


----------



## MrsKC

lavenderjunkie said:


> *MrsKC:*  those bags went fast.  I ordered 1 bag last night and when I went back this morning the others I was considering were gone... completely, no colors left.





YankeeDooney said:


> I did the same. Had the grey croco zip zip, went to get my card and it was gone. Darn again.




LJ, glad you got one!! Boy we have to be super quick!!

YD, the last time they had they grey croco it was $173 I think. This time....$111---such a deal, oh well......we know there will be others.


----------



## eyeoftheleopard

Twoboyz said:


> Yay!! You got so lucky! Their invoices always look weird. Hopefully all is okay with your charge. Congrats!



Ha!  Read the whole thread to see how the Great Saga of the $15 Dooney turned out!  Me thinks it was an error...or clever marketing trick like someone said.  But on the latter, I have NEVER seen or paid $15 for a Dooney.  Congrats, ladies!  You won the Dooney lottery!


----------



## TaterTots

eyeoftheleopard said:


> Ha!  Read the whole thread to see how the Great Saga of the $15 Dooney turned out!  Me thinks it was an error...or clever marketing trick like someone said.  But on the latter, I have NEVER seen or paid $15 for a Dooney.  Congrats, ladies!  You won the Dooney lottery!




I've done and shocked 2 family members with mine. I've showed them the bag and then the Dooney tag with original price ... AND THEN I've showed them what I paid!! LOL!


----------



## oldbaglover

I search the ILD website at least 5x per week and never saw that $15 bag.  Was it a special that was emailed to certain people?


----------



## TaterTots

oldbaglover said:


> I search the ILD website at least 5x per week and never saw that $15 bag.  Was it a special that was emailed to certain people?




No...  That one day all evening they had it at $15 and some of us noticed it earlier but then that night once it hit the forum that it was $15 a bunch of us jumped on it and some got it and some didn't. But it showed it sold out within just minutes of us finding out here.


----------



## chosenvessell

meandanitoo said:


> Soooo...I've contacted the official Dooney and Bourke website and they've confirmed that Ilovedooney.com is authorized to sell their bags. However, this is my first time hearing about this website so I wanted to know if any TPF'ers have used their site and whether your experience with their service, shipping, and the product purchased was good, bad or anything in between. Looking forward to hearing your input!  Thanks!


I had a horrible experience. I placed an order and didn't hear anything for 7 days. I  had to email to inquire about my tracking number.  I was billed IMMEDIATELY but got a notice on the 7th day (after asking for an update).  The first update said they would send a track number.  Not 5 minutes later I get an email saying that the item was sold out.  They did not immediately reimbursement my money nor did they say they were refunding. I had to call in on the 8th day because they never responded to my email request only to be told it would take 3-7 business days to refund my $$.  When I expressed my displeasure the customer service representative made a bunch of excuses and never apologized for poor service.  I WILL NOT be placing another order with them. I will just order directly from Dooney and wait on a sale.


----------



## handbaghuntress

I hit one of those random mistake sales a while ago. I got one for my mom, sister in law and myself [emoji4] I never thought they would actually ship but imagine my surprise when they did!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

handbaghuntress said:


> View attachment 3525068
> 
> I hit one of those random mistake sales a while ago. I got one for my mom, sister in law and myself [emoji4] I never thought they would actually ship but imagine my surprise when they did!


Great deal.  Enjoy.


----------



## Twoboyz

oldbaglover said:


> I search the ILD website at least 5x per week and never saw that $15 bag.  Was it a special that was emailed to certain people?



I think it was a mistake in their part. Some got lucky and got it, but so think they quickly fixed the error when they noticed it. At least this is what I think happened. I could be wrong.


----------



## Twoboyz

handbaghuntress said:


> View attachment 3525068
> 
> I hit one of those random mistake sales a while ago. I got one for my mom, sister in law and myself [emoji4] I never thought they would actually ship but imagine my surprise when they did!



This is awesome! Congrats!


----------



## Schoolmistress

The bags are genuine, however, BEWARE OF THEIR CUSTOMER SERVICE. If you want to read about my ordeal, read on. If not, my advice to you is be prepared to deal with potential incompetence and a total lack of customer care if you do need to deal with any problems (especially problems totally created by ilovedooney.com!)
I ordered a bag that I needed 11 days later for a gift. Because I had time to spare, I didn't order expedited shipping. I was thrilled when the bag arrived 5 days later, only to find someone else's bag! I live in SC, and the bag was different than the one I ordered, and had an invoice to a person in TEXAS!  That customer had even paid $40 extra for overnight delivery! Of course, the bag arrived at 5:15 EST on Friday, and their customer service was closed until 9:00 on Monday.  I left an email and also called first thing on Monday. I realize this was after the hurricane, and I believe the customer service call center is in Florida. (I didn't know that at the time.) I waited on the phone for 1 hour and 20 minutes before Steve answered. He was gracious and explained they were handicapped because of the hurricane, but said he would send a return label and would try to get my bag expedited and sent to me as soon as possible. He was also going to send me a confirmation email about the new bag. I never received any info. except a return label. 
I had to drive to UPS, and sent the bag back. I called on Wed. to check the status of my "new" order because I could not get into the website. I knew my password, but it said it was invalid, so I clicked the link for a forgotten password, but never had a reply from them.) The Customer Service rep. this time said they could not send out my order UNTIL they had received the bag they sent me!  Steve obviously didn't know that. or neglected to tell me. IT WAS THEIR ERROR, NOT MINE! I told her I had a UPS tracking number proving I'd sent the bag, and she promised either she or Steve would call me within 24 hours to confirm that they would try their best to send my bag ASAP, since I had proven I'd sent the bag.  Neither happened. 
I discovered that the bag I returned arrived at ILOVEDOONEY on Friday morning, and just called them this morning (MONDAY). Angela answered the call and said my bag had been shipped and gave me a tracking number. I checked the number, and it has NOT been shipped. It has been given a tracking number, but is not even at UPS yet! No expedited shipping, nothing! 
It has been over two weeks since I ordered the bag. Someone in their shipping department sent my bag to someone else, I had to return the wrong bag, etc. Now, once it finally arrives - if it does - I will have to send it to my daughter  because of their error! The least they could have done was offer expedited shipping, but they have not. The bag will end up costing me more time & money because I have had to wait and now have to ship it at my expense. I know mistakes are made and someone just put the wrong bags in the wrong shipping boxes. However. most companies try to make THEIR ERRORS right. ILOVEDOONEY didn't care. The money I saved wasn't actually saved and the annoyance it caused was definitely not worth any savings I may have had!  (I also found out from Angela today that their password reset link doesn't work, and they've been aware of that for a long time. To reset my password, I have to make a new account! If they are aware of that problem, why continue to have a password reset link on the website???).  
I realize I am just one small customer, but their treatment of me after their mistake, multiple lies and misinformation and disregard for the problems they caused will make me one customer they won't have to deal with anymore.


----------



## Schoolmistress

I love dooney and burke, but not ilovedooney.com. It was one thing to be ignored when it came to my order. It is quite another when they have a faulty website that has my information on it. I can't access my account, although I have the password I used to sign up, and they tell me they can't reset the password. (Even though there is a link on the website to reset the password!) How will ilovedooney.com use my personal information in the future? I have written customer service, hoping to be able to get into my account myself and delete my information. I'm not optimistic that will happen after the way I've been treated by both their email and phone customer service department.) I should know you get what you pay for. In the scheme of things, this is a minor annoyance. I just wanted to warn others so it doesn't happen to you too. Thanks for letting me vent.


----------



## Schoolmistress

chosenvessell said:


> I had a horrible experience. I placed an order and didn't hear anything for 7 days. I  had to email to inquire about my tracking number.  I was billed IMMEDIATELY but got a notice on the 7th day (after asking for an update).  The first update said they would send a track number.  Not 5 minutes later I get an email saying that the item was sold out.  They did not immediately reimbursement my money nor did they say they were refunding. I had to call in on the 8th day because they never responded to my email request only to be told it would take 3-7 business days to refund my $$.  When I expressed my displeasure the customer service representative made a bunch of excuses and never apologized for poor service.  I WILL NOT be placing another order with them. I will just order directly from Dooney and wait on a sale.


I'm sorry about your ordeal! I just had to deal with their delays and lies and misinformation as well. I'm still waiting on my bag after they sent me someone else's and mine to who knows where! I've had to go to UPS and send back the wrong bag, wait for 15 days, and still don't know where my original bag is! It was purchased as a gift for a birthday last week. Now I also get to ship it to my daughter once it finally arrives - if it does! Love the bags. HATE ilovedooney.com!


----------



## srs

I have a bag that is supposed to arrive from Ilovedooney tomorrow so I will see how my experience goes. They did do a lot of things wrong and I am not sure when you checked the tracking # but when you track something it will not show it has shipped until it is picked up from their dock. So if they tell you it is shipping today for example it could be shipping today but the label will be created but that's all it will show until later in the day when the package is picked up and scanned. I deal with shipping a little bit with where I work so that is just information for anyone who may not know as we all get anxious watching and checking the tracking #


----------



## Schoolmistress

Thanks for your reply, srs. I hope that you have no problems. I was willing to give them some credit, since I know problems come up and mistakes can be made, but I have had several problems with this delivery. It's like a domino effect....one mistake (which could have been corrected - maybe with an apology?) has led to multiple problems with this company. I'll keep reading the forum, and if it looks like my experience was just my bad luck, I may give them another chance, but no promises!


----------



## srs

yes that is when it gets frustrating when there is more and more problems with the same thing. I will let you know how things go tomorrow. It's coming in usps so that makes me a little nervous, they like to cram things in the mailbox even when they don't really fit.


----------



## srs

I got my purse in and it was in a box in good shape and the post office didn't smash it - yay. opened it up and it looks great. I can't post a picture but I got a bitsy bag in the red tartan. Ordered it last Wednesday and got it today, I don't think that's bad at all.


----------



## Schoolmistress

I'm so glad you got it and are happy with it! Mine is supposed to arrive tomorrow, but I am leaving to go out of town in the morning, so I guess I'll get it when I return home next week. Luckily, I'm headed to DisneyWorld, so I am sure I will be distracted from my disappointment, and will be able to send the purse to my daughter next week. Better late than never! Enjoy that cute purse!


----------



## srs

thank you and I hope you have a great time at Disney! I bet your daughter will be so excited to get the purse that she wont mind that she had to wait.


----------



## Bagmedic

Schoolmistress said:


> I love dooney and burke, but not ilovedooney.com. It was one thing to be ignored when it came to my order. It is quite another when they have a faulty website that has my information on it. I can't access my account, although I have the password I used to sign up, and they tell me they can't reset the password. (Even though there is a link on the website to reset the password!) How will ilovedooney.com use my personal information in the future? I have written customer service, hoping to be able to get into my account myself and delete my information. I'm not optimistic that will happen after the way I've been treated by both their email and phone customer service department.) I should know you get what you pay for. In the scheme of things, this is a minor annoyance. I just wanted to warn others so it doesn't happen to you too. Thanks for letting me vent.


I'm done with ILD, too!  How can a company call being on hold for over 40 minutes "customer service"???  You keep hanging on listenting to the same loop of music over and over and over again that if someone did pick up, they would feel my rage!  I had a simple question regarding returns but it is nowhere on their website nor on my order email.  All my frustration and time could have been avoided with just that simple information that most companies share on their website or in a FAQ link.  I emailed them and did receive an email response much sooner than sitting on a phone.  Must be a bunch of millennials working there who hate talking on a telephone!  I emailed them and told them to cancel any outstanding orders!  One was a final sale order and they said they would cancel.  I need to follow up and make sure my account is not charged.  Makes me hate to carry their bag and give them free advertising!  Customer service is important to future purchases but this company doesn't get it!


----------



## Satcheldoll

Just sent ILD an email inquiring about an order I placed January 11th. The charge has been posted to my account for a little while but no shipping notification and no correspondence that it can't be fulfilled. Annoyed! I assumed they were back to their old habits and a box would just appear at my door. When I login my order status says being processed, but we know that doesn't mean anything.


----------



## lagniappe321

Satcheldoll said:


> Just sent ILD an email inquiring about an order I placed January 11th. The charge has been posted to my account for a little while but no shipping notification and no correspondence that it can't be fulfilled. Annoyed! I assumed they were back to their old habits and a box would just appear at my door. When I login my order status says being processed, but we know that doesn't mean anything.


I also ordered on January 11th and a charge was placed on my card. On Monday of this week, they emailed me that they were unable to fill my order and gave me a 20% off coupon. they said the charge would take a day or 2 to come off of my card. As of this morning, it's still there.


----------



## Satcheldoll

lagniappe321 said:


> I also ordered on January 11th and a charge was placed on my card. On Monday of this week, they emailed me that they were unable to fill my order and gave me a 20% off coupon. they said the charge would take a day or 2 to come off of my card. As of this morning, it's still there.


I received a notification from my CC company that a refund posted to my account. Still no response from ILD. We'll see if they contact me. At least they offerred you a 20% off coupon.

Just received a response but no coupon. [emoji107]


----------



## Dooneysta

...my experience has only been good with ILD (I’ve only ordered twice from ILD proper but several times from their eBay storefront).

The success has been that I haven’t HAD an issue that needed addressing after the sale, which is the ideal, really. 
Knock on wood that the trend continues, I guess.
Unnecessarily difficult service experience does sour one, it’s true.


----------

